# [Gobquest] Part 2



## dreamthief (Dec 25, 2002)

_Ok.. time to start your next adventure.._

You're back together after your training. The happenings of your Nightwatch duty has made the rounds and the goblin community is abuzz, though it has created little impact on the town. However, it is seen as a political victory for Nitzbuk, though you certainly hope he will consult your group before volunteering your services again.

You're awaiting Nitzbuk's audience...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 26, 2002)

*[gob]*"I hope we ain't gonna be railroaded into something again,"*[/gob]* says Rakanishu as he fiddles with his short sword, *[gob]*"Now that I think of it I wonder what he has in mind for us this time, hopeits more fun than the night watch, though a near death experience is something nice to brag about. How bout you D'Bruuhl, did you follow your dreams, or do you think you need more experience to take up the responsibility of a paladin?"*[/gob]*


----------



## Mirth (Dec 28, 2002)

D'Bruuhl twinges a bit at Rakanishu's question. He looks at his feet.

*[gob]*"Heironeous requires that you must have a sponsor of stature from within the church and one from outside the church as well. When Nitzbuk never arrived to speak on my behalf ... "*[/gob]* the priest pauses before he says something he would regret, *[gob]*"Well, perhaps I was not ready myself, either."*[/gob]*

D'Bruuhl gives a soft smile and returns to waiting for Nitzbuk to arrive.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

[gob]"Well," Ashgyad consoled his friend, "I'll say it for you:  the fat toad missed a golden opportunity to promote his agenda by not sponsoring you."[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 28, 2002)

*[Gob]*"Bah! If you really would've wanted, you could've done it without support. I think you just chickened out."*[/Gob]*
Glorath is going through the fletching of his arrows, making sure none are loose.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2002)

Rakanishu ignores Glorath's jab at D'Bruuhl, but is saddened a little.

*[gob]*"All a matter of time though, no big worries, because when we become famous any one of us could show up to be your external support,"*[/gob]* Rakanishu says supportively, *[gob]*"Why bring along an employer who won't back up his employees when you can take a loyal fellow adventurer?"*[/gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Dec 29, 2002)

Goubido snorts and grunts.  "I'll vouch for you anytime, D'Bruuhl... not that anyone would listen."


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 2, 2003)

You hear a gong being sounded and in steps Nitzbuk. He seems different from last you've seen him. He's dressed up richer, his robes are no longer hole-filled, his earrings dangle proudly and there is a noticeable paunch. He looks at the lot of you. There is a serious and stern look on his face.

"Greetings, heroes of Gobtown!" He says. "Your brave exploits have made their way to my ears. I particularly like the part where you beat up a drunk halfling," he ss.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2003)

Rakanishu looks shamedly at the ground.

[gob]"So......whats instore for us...... this time,"[/gob] he says a little quietly.

_Eep, hope he doesn't think too badly about the halfling thing,_ comes as a thought to Rakanishu.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 3, 2003)

*[gob]*"That halfling was drugged,"*[/gob]* D'Bruuhl says quietly from the back of the group, *[gob]*"we only protected him from himself. We are not heroes for doing so. Our mission was one of protection, so that is what we did. Just as we shall fulfill your next assignment for us."*[/gob]* 

He pauses and looks Nitzbuk's finery over, *[gob]*"It seems that you are doing much better now, than the last time that we saw you. Surely the gods must be praised for your prosperity."*[/gob]*


----------



## garyh (Jan 4, 2003)

[gob]"Right," said Ashgyad, "the gods..."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 5, 2003)

"Um.. yes.. prosperity," says Nitzbuk. He moves in his seat, suddenly aware of his excesses when much of the inhabitants of Gobtown can barely afford a piece of bread every day.

He folds his hands and changes the subject. "Well.. the reason I have called you today. I have a friend who dwells in the Dim forest
-- a woodsman named Jazzad. He sents me a note every year in early autumn, as we have some adventures together. He was a human who saw beyond the colour of our skin and accepted me for my bravery and skill in combat, and those are rare. i have not heard from him for a month, and this is unlike him. I fear for his safety.

"Jazzad dwells in a remot valley deep inside the Dim forest. It is home to many wild naimals and fierce monsters, and i would dare send anyone into the woods who does not have the strength to fend off such beasts.. and since I'm preoccupied with the affairs of Gobtown, I am sending you to find Jazzad. You will be rewarded properly for doing so," Nitzbuk concludes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2003)

Rakanishu looks pleased.

[gob]"A rescue operation, I like that!"[/gob] he says cheerfully.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 5, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Whippee..."*[/Gob]*
Glorath speaks in a bland voice.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 5, 2003)

*[gob]*"Very well, but I will need to inform the church before I can leave,"*[/gob]* D'Bruuhl says quietly. *[gob]*"You do remember my church, do you not?"*[/gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 7, 2003)

Goubido eyes Nitzbuk and D'Bruuhl, and tries to guide the conversation towards the matter at hand.  "What sort of beasts inhabit these woods?  Do we have a map?  How does the note usually arrive?"


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 7, 2003)

Nitzbuk is taken aback by D'Bruuhl. "Yes, Heironees, of course I remember your church... you are a vital cog to Gobtown. Some still worship the Goblin Gods, but if we are to become fully regarded citizens of the realms, we must abandon our bloodthirsty, unscrupulous, conniving deities!" He says as if they have done him a personal affront.

"What sort of beasts? Oh.. the typical i would think. Boar, deer, sheep... it's woods, not too far from here. You'll reach a village called Hulvin at the edge of it. They might know better or have a map. It's two days travel to reach there, and I am providing you with mules. You should be grateful for my generosity.

"The message was usually delivered by passing travellers. Sometimes he would drop by and we would chat, but this year I sense something is different. I contacted another associate in the village of Hulvin and he said there's been no sign of him either."

Nitzbuk gets off his seat. "I have a meeting with the High Council to attend to. Now... run along," he says.

An aide of Nitzbuk, Keris the humpback, shows you your mules. They're flea-ridden and dirty, and their smell could even turn a Goblin's nose. 

"Go southwest," says Keris. "There iz caravan going there. You should go with 'em. Roads are getting dangerous now," he says. "All of you big Gob heroes!"


----------



## garyh (Jan 7, 2003)

[Draconic]"Big gob heroes," Ashgyad rolled his eyes, "on mighty steeds."[/Draconic]  He glanced with disgust at his new beast.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 8, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Ah, emergency food supply."*[/Gob]*
Glorath packs everything he has, except the bow and quiver of arrows, on a mule.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 9, 2003)

_If there's something you need done in town, you can go ahead first, of course._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 10, 2003)

Goubido mutters, "My left foot, generous... when kicking purty man's arse," to himself in goblin.  "Who is leading this caravan," Goubido asks as he begins to take stock of his belongings.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 12, 2003)

D'Bruuhl goes to his church and returns. You set off the next morning, where a small group of Goblins wave you goodbye. The mules seem temperemental, but don't give any trouble. Ashgyad has some trouble with his; it tends to go in different directions. 

In the afternoon you lose sight of the city. The merchant caravans that you saw on the way out are gone. The road is long and lonely, except for the caw of ravens.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 12, 2003)

"Somebody want raven soup for supper?"
Glorath eyes the ravens, trying to estimate the distance to them.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2003)

[gob]"I dunno, in this kinda situation I've always been preferential to trail rations,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, [gob]"But then again who could turn fresh meat? If we're lucky it'll taste like chicken."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 12, 2003)

"Aren't ravens a sign of..." Goubido tilts his head slightly and his eyes glaze over for a moment.  His left eye quickly twitches open and closed several times before his head snaps back upright.  "What?" The question sounds half desperate, half angry.


----------



## garyh (Jan 13, 2003)

[gob]"Dumb beast,"[/gob] Ashgyad muttered to himself as he struggled with his mule.

[gob]I'd not shot a raven.  You never can tell if one might be a familiar.[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 13, 2003)

As you gobs eye the ravens, one of them flits very close to you. It seems to be leering at you menacingly, going "CAW CAW!" loudly, as if in warning.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2003)

Rakanishu gulps nervously and starts looking about the group, loading his crossbow soon after.

"You can't say thats _not_ a bad omen," he says.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 13, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Then I'll just shoot the bad out of omen."*[/Gob]*
Glorath pulls out an arrow from his quiver and trains the bow, aiming for the bird. When he thinks he has a good shot, he lets the arrow fly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2003)

[gob]"Glorath! Ashgyad said it could be a familiar, and I think that a raven which tries to warn us of something is more than likely to be someone's familiar! Are you sure you want to nail it?"[/gob] he says hurriedly.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 13, 2003)

Goubido readies his whip.  In goblin, he whispers to his companions, "If that bird comes close enough, I'm going to spook it.  If it _is_ a wizards familiar, we should be able follow it back to its master."

ooc:  when it comes close enough (within 15') I'm going to attack it, but I don't want to hit it.  I just want to come close enough to make the bird think I wanted to hit it.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 14, 2003)

Rakanishu tries to stop Glorath but he can't. Glorath's arrow flits through the air and the raven flits aside at the last moment. The ravens disperse, leaving the goblin companions alone again.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 14, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Missed it. There goes a good arrow."*[/Gob]*
Glorath follows the invisible line left behind the arrow, studying how it reacts to the winds. Satisfied, he carries on riding.
*[Gob]*"Besides, if it was a familiar, the owner would've probably taught it to speak..."*[/Gob]*


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

[gob]"Well, if the master was of any great power,"[/gob] Ashgyad answered, [gob]"the raven would have been able to speak.  That doesn't mean it would be silly enough to do so and give away its master to whoever happens to wander by, however.  We may not have seen the last of that bird."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 15, 2003)

*Where ya goin' birdie?*

As Glorath's arrow flew past the bird, Goubido leapt from the back of his mule.  "Whoot!  Great shot!  That got 'em goin!  'll find wizord quick like now!"  Goubido ran after the raven, jouncing left and right with every stomp.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 15, 2003)

D'Bruuhl rides forward and grabs the reins of Goubido's mule and calls out to the impulsive goblin *[gob]* "We don't have time for this!" *[/gob]* The priest can't suppress his grin when he sees the carefree antics of his friend, though.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 16, 2003)

The ravens are long gone by the time Goubido approaches them. You make your way slowly and the journey passes uneventfully. Soon it is nightfall. You are still a day away from the village. 
Your mules seem rather edgy as darkness descends.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

[gob]"Good muley, be a good muley and don't freak out on me, okies?"[/gob] Rakanishu says to his mount.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 16, 2003)

Goubido rode quietly, continually scanning the sky for the ravens, occasionally turning his mule all the way 'round to get a good look at the road behind them.  "I're tired," he yawned up at the sun as it began its descent beneath the horzion.  "Start fire here."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 18, 2003)

"We should probably take watch shifts tonight," D'Bruuhl says as he dismounts and begins helping Goubido collect firewood. "Who wants to go first?'


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 20, 2003)

_Well who? 

OOC: boy this thread really gets knocked down quickly... _


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 20, 2003)

"I'll grab the first one."


----------



## garyh (Jan 21, 2003)

Ashgyad volunteers for the last shift.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 21, 2003)

"Wake me when you tired, Ashgyad..." Goubido considered his statement for a moment.  "erm... Glorath."


----------



## Mirth (Jan 21, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Ashgyad volunteers for the last shift. *




"I guess I'll wake you up, then," says D'Bruuhl.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2003)

[gob]"Just wake me up if any of you get tired, I'll be a space filler,"[gob] Rakanishu says with a smile.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 21, 2003)

The companions break camp and get ready for the night. The donkeys neigh, appreciating the rest.

It is during Rakanishu's watch that the goblin hears something stirring about 40' away from the camp. It sounds like some deep, harsh voices snarling in harsh whispers to each other. They're crawling towards where you are. The smell also hits you, as of meat left to rot too long in the sun.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2003)

Rakanishu hurriedly nudges everyone awake.

[gob]"Somethin' foul smellin' seems to be taking interest in our camp site. I suggest we give them a sound beating cos anything that smells like that can't have good intent,"[/gob] he says to his sleepy comrades.

He brings his crossbow to bear, keeping his eyes clear of the fire and watching for disturbances in the darkness.


----------



## garyh (Jan 22, 2003)

Upon waking, Ashgyad loaded his crossbow as quickly as he could and readied an action to poke the first foul-smelling thing he saw.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2003)

*[gob]*"That is the smell of undeath, I think,"*[/gob]* D'Bruuhl says as he awakens to the situation at hand and stands. He pulls the holy bolt of Heironeous from his robes and holds it aloft, searching the woods for signs of any undead.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 22, 2003)

-deleted-


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 22, 2003)

*[Gob]*"You smell almost the same and *yawn* have good enough intent for me."*[/Gob]*
Glorath rolled up and grapped his bow, already nocking an arrow.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *[Gob]"You smell almost the same and *yawn* have good enough intent for me."[/Gob]
> Glorath rolled up and grapped his bow, already nocking an arrow. *




_OOC: _


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 22, 2003)

_Kind of jumped the gun. Raka should only be able to wake up one person per round as a std action.  Since Ashgyad posts first I assume he's the first to wake up, and will roll for the others. Assume this is combat, as things are going round by round._

Rakanishu shakes Ashgyad, who wakes up quietly. The motions get closer. Rakanishu makes out two crawling forms headed towards the donkeys. They're man-sized creatures with the faces of dogs. The lead has a dagger in his hand and a waraxe slung on his back; the one behind is trying to crawl with a longsword in hand. Foam drips from their mouths and you can smell their hunger.

The donkeys become agitated and the noise wakes D'Bruuhl up. Glorath and Goubido remain asleep, with Goubido's snoring particularly loud. 

The creatures don't yet notice that some of you have awakened.

_Vaguely, this is how the situation is right now; d represents the donkeys, c the creatures, and u the bunch of you. Each . is 20'.

Ashgyad and D'Bruuhl can't take their actions until the next round. _


.....
..d..
c.u..
.....
....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2003)

[ooc: sorry about that ]

[gob]"Dog headed creatures,"[/gob] he whispers to those who are awake.

Rakanishu readies his crossbow and moves silently towards them, if they attempt to harm the mules Rakanishu will attempt a ranged sneak attack on them.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 24, 2003)

_bump; are you guys losing track because you can't find this thread?_


----------



## garyh (Jan 25, 2003)

_OOC:  I'm still here.  Just waiting until I can take my readied action.  _


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 25, 2003)

Rakanishu tries to sneak up on the creatures, but Ashgyad in his eagerness arms his crossbow and his bolt at the one at the back. The bolt screams through the air and strikes the creeping gnoll right in the butt. It lets out a wail. His companion turns around and notices the goblins and charges towards them. 

D'Bruuhl lifts up his holy symbol then realises that these aren't undead. The commotion wakes up both Goubido and Glorath.

Initiative: Rakanishu, Ashgyad, Gnolls, D'Bruuhl, Goubido, Glorath.


----------



## garyh (Jan 26, 2003)

Ashgyad reloads and fires another bolt at the nearest gnoll.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 27, 2003)

D'Bruuhl sees the dog faces and quickly retrieves his sword to defend against the oncoming attack. Rethinking his automatic reaction, he then calls out to the gnolls, "Wait, if you are hungry we have some food to share. We do not wish to fight you."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 27, 2003)

Goubido pushes himself off of the ground, and moves to put himself between the gnolls and the donkeys.  "Any _dog_ with his heart set on donkey meat need get through *Goubido*!"


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 28, 2003)

Rakanishu's bolt sails past the second Gnoll. Ashgyad's bolt, however, is effective, striking the already injured gnoll in the right stomach. He remains standing, however. He lifts up a dagger and hurls it at Rakanishu, but the Goblin easily dodges it. The other gnoll turns around and lets out a whine, it cuts the rope of one of the mules and it gets agitated. 

D'Bruuhl shouts "Wait, if you are hungry we have some food to share. We do not wish to fight you." and the lead gnoll stops.
In harsh common, he says, "You mean, you will share your mule meat with us?" Both the gnolls look hopeful, though their weapons are still drawn and ready.

Goubido manages to steady the panicking mule, coming between the lead gnoll and it. Glorath draws his bow and arrow, ready.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 29, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *In harsh common, he says, "You mean, you will share your mule meat with us?" Both the gnolls look hopeful, though their weapons are still drawn and ready.*




"No, not our mules," D'Bruuhl smiles and drops his sword to his side so that it is less threatening. "We need them to help us travel, but we have rations..." He looks to the other goblins with an expression that let's them know he's winging it. "And I can try to heal your friend's wounds, if you agree to not fight with us."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

Rakanishu lowers his crossbow but doesn't take his finger off the trigger, listening carefully to the gnoll's words. _SenseMotive_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jan 29, 2003)

Ack... meant to 'Preview' not 'Submit' sorry about that.


----------



## dreamthief (Jan 30, 2003)

The bigger Gnoll says, "Yes! Food! If you have food, please! We have only had a rabbit b'tween us! Driven from our tribe! He said we were too weak! I am Br'zash, this my companion T'rkzt!"

"No magic! No magic! Magic burns. Frightening. Just food! Food!"

Rakanishu senses that they are after exactly what they're saying. They don't seem smart enough to be deceitful.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

Goubido shouted, "We kill dogs, save food." in goblin, and nodded his head furiously toward his companions.

ooc:  Everyone still playing??


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *Goubido shouted, "We kill dogs, save food." in goblin, and nodded his head furiously toward his companions.
> 
> ooc:  Everyone still playing?? *




Thinking he's got the situation well in hand, D'Bruuhl begins to reach for some rations to give the gnolls. Hearing Goubido's remarks, the cleric's head snaps up and gives him a sharp look, *[gob]*"Even though we're trying to work our way into human culture, that doesn't mean we have to share their racist opinions. Humans did the same to us once, actually still do. We can spare a bit of our food and avoid killing these two, don't you think?"*[/gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

"Dogs not turn same for goblins, but if you think best," Goubido conceded in goblin.  However, he kept his whip ready, and a sharp eye on the gnolls.  "Someone will have to repair this rope," he muttered to himself.


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

[gob]"Needless confontation annoys me," Ashgyad said to D'Bruuhl.  If you can talk us into a peaceful solution, go right ahead."[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2003)

Rakanishu relaxes somewhat, taking a deep breath. He smiles at the gnolls, feeling sorry for the one who was shot. He turns to D'Bruuhl.

[gob]"If they want to prove themselves worthy to their clan maybe they could come with us? There'll surely be something for them to prove themselves against somewhere along the line. I think we should also heal the injured fellow as well, a bolt in the guts would hurt,"[/gob] he says.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 1, 2003)

The gnolls eagerly await the food. The saliva of one of them drips to the ground. They look at each other, wondering what the goblins are arguing about.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 1, 2003)

D'Bruuhl sheathes his sword and looks to the other goblins to help him contribute to the gnolls. If none of the others is forthcoming, he halves his rations and gives each of the gnolls a quarter saying, "Here brothers. If you will stand still, I will tend to your wounds."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 1, 2003)

Glorath lowered his bow and eased the arrow but didn't take it off. He glared at the gnolls from under his eyebrows.
*[Gob]*"I don't trust them."*[/Gob]*
He then removed the arrow and returned it to his quiver and went back to sleep.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

Goubido dug in his pack for some of his trail rations to share with the gnolls.  "You dogs been away from your tribe long?"


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 1, 2003)

Br'zash says "Driven from tribe two weeks. New master of pack did not like us. Think we scurvy cowards. Drove us away. Hunt on our own," the gnoll says, almost whining. They take the offered food and thank you graciously. 

T'rkzt goes towards the cleric slowly, like a fearful dog.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 1, 2003)

Goubido stifled a snicker.  "Got runts of the litter here," he chuckled in goblin.  "What do you plan to do, dogs," he asked in common.  "Sooner or later someone will come who won't share their food."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 2, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *T'rkzt goes towards the cleric slowly, like a fearful dog. *




D'Bruuhl smiles and squats on his haunches in a position of deference. Tenatively he stretches out his hand and prepares to heal the gnoll. If he can, he will use his Heal skill but if the damage is too great , he will use the minimum of his healing magic to cure the gnoll's wounds.

"There, that should do it," the cleric says when he his done. "You should listen to Goubido, though. Not everybody you meet out here on your own will be as understanding as us. We are traveling to find a woodsman named Jazzad. If my friends are agreeable you may travel with us. Otherwise, we should part ways. Either way, I wish you luck."


----------



## garyh (Feb 2, 2003)

"I've never complained about extra blades in front of me," Ashgyad said in common.  "Sorry about shooting at you, by the way."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 2, 2003)

"I have no problem with you travelling with us. But, if you dogs try anything I'll kill you myself." Goubido headed back toward the fire to get some sleep.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 3, 2003)

D'Bruuhl examines the Gnolls wounds and casts a _Cure Lilght Wounds_ to aid him. The gnolls consider the proposition, but decline. "A lost man? He probably has been eaten by a bear! Or gnolls! When one of our litter is lost it would be foolhardy to send more of us after!"

The gnolls try to engage in other conversation, but satisfied with the food, they roam off. The rest of you return to sleep, and the morning comes without more disturbance except for some gnats.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 3, 2003)

Goubido stretched and yawned as he woke up.  "I hope we make it to the Dim Forest today." Slowly and deliberately he began to survey the horizon in all directions, shuffling his feet in a small circle.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 3, 2003)

"We'll need to stop in village of Hulvin first," D'Bruuhl replies as he packs his gear and gets ready to ride out. "Hopefully the humans there will be accommodating to us goblins."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

Rakanishu counts his remaining bolts.

[gob]"Hmm, 14 I'll need to buy some more soon,"[/gob] he says.

Rakanishu gets his gear together and brushes down his mule before everyone leaves.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 4, 2003)

The day's journey passes without much event. As evening descends, you see ahead of you a wagon driven by a man in his 50s. There is a child sitting at the back of the wagon as well as an old woman. They are pointing to you and are headed on the road to Hulvin. The man is smoking some sort of weed, as the rich thick aroma of the smoke reaches your sensitive noses.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 4, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The day's journey passes without much event. As evening descends, you see ahead of you a wagon driven by a man in his 50s. There is a child sitting at the back of the wagon as well as an old woman. They are pointing to you and are headed on the road to Hulvin. The man is smoking some sort of weed, as the rich thick aroma of the smoke reaches your sensitive noses. *




As soon as D'Bruuhl sees the family pointing at him, he smiles and puts both arms in the air, waving at them like he has seen humans do with their children. 

Then he calls out with what he hopes is his most pleasant voice, "Hail and well met! Please do not be frightened by our appearance for we intend you no harm, I assure you. I am D'Bruuhl, a Priest of Heironeous from the city of Hartelgon. My friends and I are Watchmen in the employ of the city on a quest to locate a lost comrade. Are you traveling to Hulvin as we are?"

The goblin cleric rushes to get out as much information as possible to appease the family ahead.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 5, 2003)

Goubido, following D'bruuhl's lead, waves and puts on a smile just a little less toothy than he reserves for goblin wenches.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 6, 2003)

The couple are a bit nervous upon seeing him, but when they see D'Bruuhl is a priest of Heironeus (and after testing him to name three members of his Heavenly Host which he did with ease), they relax slightly. They introduce themselves as Samuel and Matilda Gresfan, and their child as Barien. The child has no qualms however, and seems bored and glad for new playmates around his size. He leans over the wagon to pull Ashgyad's ear.

"Yes we are on the way to Hulvin. Selling some wares; pots and such. Anything to interest a party? A good pot is essential for adventuring, you know..." Samuel says, smiling largely to reveal browned teeth. "Would you like to share a smoke?" He offers his pipe. 

"THEY LOOK FUNNY MAMA!" yells the scruffy Barien. He is slapping your mules which agitates them. "AND THEY STINK!"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 6, 2003)

Goubido shifts and twitches uncomfortably on the back of his mule.  "Do you have flint and steel?  To sell, I mean."  His gaze darts back and forth between Samuel and Barien.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 6, 2003)

"Thank you for your generosity, but I do not smoke," D'Bruuhl replies to Samuel's offer. _I'm glad that meeting them went so well. I hope this indicates good things for the future,_ the priest thinks to himself. "And alas, I am only a poor cleric and have no money with which to purchase anything. But I will say a prayer for you and your family."

He smiles warmly at the man and his family. _This is what civilized life is supposed to be like. I am so proud of my people for getting out of the caves and striving for something better. Would that this kind of peace would work for everyone. Then I could lay down this cold, hard steel blade for good._

"I hope you don't mind if we travel with you the rest of the way into Hulvin," D'Bruuhl asks. "As I said before, we are seeking a lost friend. Perhaps you know of him? He hails from the Dim Forest and his name is Jazzad."

Before he can get an answer, Barien slaps his mule. The animal decides he has had enough and stops in the middle of the road. Embarrassed, D'Bruuhl dismounts as the others ride on and it takes a couple of minutes of coaxing before the stubborn mule is ready to go again. As he makes his way back to the wagon, he pulls alongside and softly reprimands Barien, "Perhaps you should not do that, child. As you can see, he does not like it, as you would not if someone slapped your rear."

D'Bruuhl then turns to Samuel again, "As I was asking before, do you know of Jazzad?"

_OOC: Sorry for not posting earlier. The boards have either been down or really slooow for me until now._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 6, 2003)

Glorath has a grim look on his face, like always. He snorts slightly as tobacco is offered but refrains himself from making any rude comments as D'Bruul seems in good terms with the humans.


----------



## garyh (Feb 7, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The child has no qualms however, and seems bored and glad for new playmates around his size. He leans over the wagon to pull Ashgyad's ear.*




Ashgyad tried to maintain what dignity he could with the child tugging on his ear.  He knew snapping at the child would do the goblins no good, and hte little human wasn't doing any real harn anyway.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 7, 2003)

Samuel seems rather nervous with Goubido and his wandering eyes. "Flint and steel... um... no. Afraid not. We need it ourselves," he says. "J-Jazzad... I can't say I've heard of him."

Matilda whispers into Samuel's ear, and their wagon picks up the pace a bit. "Y-Yes we don't mind going to Hulvin with you. The route has been dangerous... bandits... you know. Robbing honest merchants like us."

The boy sticks his tongue at D'Bruuhl but resumes pulling Ashgyad's ears which start to hurt a little. Matilda yells at him and he relents, and he sits back on the back of the wagon.

He says to you all. "What are y'awl dressed up like warriors? My father says all goblees and orkees should have their heads chopped aff!" You can practically see their parent's eyes pop out of their heads.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 7, 2003)

The last drop made Glorath's goblet overflow.
"And my father said that the best human was one skinned with his head on a stick, rascal. But I disagree, you're not worth the trouble of doing it all.
*[Gob]*I hate humans, I just hate. And little humans even more.*[/Gob]*
Kidding."
It was quite obvious from Glorath's tone that he wasn't kidding, but self-control was coming back.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

Rakanishu gets nervous and attempts a laugh at Glorath's 'joke'.

"Ah, goblin humour..... there's nothing quite..... like it," he says hurriedly, trying to conceal his look of worry, "Yes, little one..... we're dressed up like warriors because..... we are warriors. We want to earn..... respect..... and a good name."

Rakanishu shrugs off the child's quote and smiles at the parents in an understanding way.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 8, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Samuel seems rather nervous with Goubido and his wandering eyes. "Flint and steel... um... no. Afraid not. We need it ourselves," he says. "J-Jazzad... I can't say I've heard of him."
> 
> Matilda whispers into Samuel's ear, and their wagon picks up the pace a bit. "Y-Yes we don't mind going to Hulvin with you. The route has been dangerous... bandits... you know. Robbing honest merchants like us."
> 
> ...




"Ah well, it was worth asking about Jazzad," D'Bruuhl says and smiles again at the family, hoping to ease their concerns over Goubido. At the veiled implication that they are bandits, D'Bruuhl bristles a bit. _There goes the hope that they will accept us easily. We will just have to try harder._

Then the priest hears Glorath's response and rolls his eyes. _Have they learned nothing? I suppose it is hard to have to prove yourself again and again, though._ Rakanishu's answer is more pleasing. In reply to Barien, D'Bruuhl says, "As I said before, we are Watchmen, employed to protect and serve the city and uphold her laws. We take down criminals, like those bandits your parents were referring to earlier. Look, here is my badge." Smiling, he shows it to the boy.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 8, 2003)

Goubido relaxed a bit as Barien sat down in the wagon, and grimaced and groaned at the mention of goblees with their heads chopped aff.  "I will scout the road ahead for a place to make camp."  He kicked his mule to trot ten yards ahead of the group and slowed down.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 9, 2003)

Samuel says "We'll.. We'll.. drop be'ind a little," he says. His wagon drops back from the rest of you, and soon after you hear sounds of spanking.

After three hours the smells and sounds of civilization start coming to you. Neatly trimmed farmlands, old signboards, scarecrows and ravens. You are arriving at Hulvin as evening descends. Before you know it you've arrived at the city square, and various humans passing by give you hard stares. Most seem to be farmers, and they whisper to each other. 
They be riding mules... aren't they s'posed to ride giant wolves?... They be Samuel's mercenaries, that old fool...  

 A young girl runs past, and a bearded man wearing chainmail armor and a long sword at his side approaches you cautiously. 
"I am Randolph Bertram. What... purpose do you have here?" He says. Ashgyad detects a sense of fear in the man's voice.


----------



## garyh (Feb 10, 2003)

"We're here to look for someone missing, by the name of Jazzad," Ashgyad replied.  "What seems  to be the problem?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"A... friend of his... hasn't heard from him... in a long time. He... is worried," Rakanishu says, warily looking at the sword.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 10, 2003)

D'Bruuhl dismounts and makes his way towards the nervous swordsman, smiling and raising his hands palms upwards, "Blessings, Brother Randolph! I am D'Bruuhl, priest of Heironeous and Watchman of the great city of Hartelgon." 

The cleric extends his hand in friendship and tries to make his eyes as warm as possible. "Samuel and his family have been nice enough to let my fellow lawbringers and I travel with them these last few hours." 

Seeing that the man makes no move to take his hand, the cleric continues smiling and places his palms together in a harmless, praying gesture, "As my friend has already stated, our chieftain has placed upon us a quest to find his friend Jazzad, whom he has not heard from in many weeks. He is concerned for the woodsman's safety. We would be grateful for any help you could provide."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 10, 2003)

As the other goblins spoke with Randolph, Goubido quietly sat on the back of his mule.  His brow furrowed, and his left eye began to twitch slowly as he surveyed the city square.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 10, 2003)

Randolph seems a bit relieved. "Oh Jazzad... the woodsman. Yes, we were wondering about him, though we thought no one would care enough to bother with his body. He resides in the Dim Forest, to the West. There's a trail leading to the valley there, but not much there, and few return from it."

"A priest? Hmm... well, please be our guests. Our fare is humble but palatable. We have a small inn which will provide some beds for you," he says.

The talk continues in the background. They eat babies, you know... with cranberry sauce.... the moment you turn yer back on 'em they'd stick a knife in ya... where's me cabbage?


----------



## garyh (Feb 11, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *"A priest? Hmm... well, please be our guests. Our fare is humble but palatable. We have a small inn which will provide some beds for you," he says.
> 
> The talk continues in the background. They eat babies, you know... with cranberry sauce.... the moment you turn yer back on 'em they'd stick a knife in ya... where's me cabbage? *




"What we need," Ashgyad said with a wry smile, "is an inn with small beds for us.  I get lost in those human-sized things."

The talk continues in the background. ...peas and carrots...  peas and carrots...  peas and carrots...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

Rakanishu sits quietly on his mule, stroking it between the ears.

...the other other white meat... not dolphin?... shut up


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 11, 2003)

Glorath sits on his mule, not really doing anything except glaring at anybody who passes by him, especially if there are kids that look like they could try pulling his ear or toe.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 11, 2003)

Wincing, Goubido's whipped his glare towards Randolph.  "What do you mean, 'bother with his body?'"  He stared at the swordsman as he slowly crawled off the back of his mule.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *Wincing, Goubido's whipped his glare towards Randolph.  "What do you mean, 'bother with his body?'"  He stared at the swordsman as he slowly crawled off the back of his mule. *




*[gob]*"My thoughts exactly, Goubido,"*[/gob]* D'Bruuhl says and glances at the no longer twitching goblin before turning back to Randolph, "Is Jazzad dead?"


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 11, 2003)

Randolph replies, "Well we haven't seen him in awhile. Not that he's missed that much. He only comes by briefly and we've all thought for the longest time that something in the forest will get him. I've offered him a job patrolling around our fields instead but the man insists his presence in the Dim Forest is necessary. We haven't seen him for... a year?"

Randolph motions for you to go to the inn. "I believe the inn might have some beds for children."

Samuel and his family have slowly moved off from you and appear to be talking to a merchant. Barien appears to be imitating Goubido's face(s).

they've come for jazzad!... who? that crazy woodsman!... well he better not be dead he owes me 50 silvers and a pig!...


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 13, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 13, 2003)

Goubido rolled his eyes, nodded at Randolph, and went about leading his mule towards the inn.  In goblin he spoke softly to his companions.  "Look like talls here are dense as anywhere.  We should rest, look in woods come morning.  Talls know nothing."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

[gob]"Yep, thats a good idea,"[/gob] Rakanishu replies to Goubido.

He dismounts his mule and leads him to the inn's stables.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2003)

"Thank you Brother for your wealth of information," D'Bruuhl says to the departing Randolph. "May Heironeous guard your heart and mind."

Turning to the others he says, *[gob]*"How are we going to pay for the luxuries of real beds and stabling for our mounts? I for one am a little short of funds at the moment."*[/gob]*


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 14, 2003)

*[Gob]*"We could just ride out of the town and make camp. I would feel much safer that way."*[/Gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 14, 2003)

Randolph gets slightly irritated as you talk in Goblinish. 
"Surely you will not refuse my invitation?" He sounds annoyed.

... they're going to come back with a whole bunch and kill us!... feed us to the wolves... our bodies left to vultures and blueflies....


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 15, 2003)

Goubido continued to lead his mule away from Randolph, and continued to speak in goblin.  "Talls not feel safe with goblins sleeping under roof or stars; either are the same to me.  My feet, and ass, are tired, so let's decide.  I have coins if you have not."  A cloud dust rose from the mane of Goubido's mule as he ran his hand along the creatures neck.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2003)

"Err... no... of course not..." Rakanishu says, a little worried, [gob]"I'm pretty sure I could afford it, and pay for you guys if you have any trouble."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Feb 15, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Randolph gets slightly irritated as you talk in Goblinish.
> "Surely you will not refuse my invitation?" He sounds annoyed.*




*[gob]*"Very well,"*[/gob]* D'Bruuhl says to Goubido and Rakanishu. Turning back to Randolph, he says in common, "Certainly not, Brother. I am embarrased to admit that we were uncertain whether we had enough money to pay for beds, a luxury that we goblins normally can't afford.. By discussing it, it seems that we may be able to swing it after all. Please lead the way, if you will."


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 15, 2003)

"I see," says Randolph. "I am sure you will manage."

You enter the Inn of the Dancing Goat and are led to a table by a waitress. She seems nervous around you. Randolph sits down at the table with you. "I wll pay for the drinks. I will be frank. Many in town have asked me to send troops to find Jazzad, but I will not risk the life of my men for his sake. He doesn't even pay taxes. But he is an old associate, if not a friend."

There don't seem to be any other outsiders at the bar. Children peer through the window at you.


----------



## garyh (Feb 15, 2003)

"Associate, but not friend...  why's that?" Ashgyad inquered.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 15, 2003)

"And what do you mean endanger? Is it really that dangerous around there?"
Glorath is a bit grumpy as usual. He occasionally gives a mean look at the children in the window.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *"I see," says Randolph. "I am sure you will manage."
> 
> You enter the Inn of the Dancing Goat and are led to a table by a waitress. She seems nervous around you. Randolph sits down at the table with you. "I wll pay for the drinks. I will be frank. Many in town have asked me to send troops to find Jazzad, but I will not risk the life of my men for his sake. He doesn't even pay taxes. But he is an old associate, if not a friend."
> 
> There don't seem to be any other outsiders at the bar. Children peer through the window at you. *




"Well, since you are being frank, I will as well," D'Bruuhl says as he nurses his ale. Not much of a drinker, the priest doesn't want to offend Randolph yet again. "We know nothing of this Jazzad other than he was a good friend to our chieftain Nitzbuk who used to receive regular updates from Jazzad as to his state of being. He has not received the last letter as expected and so Nitzbuk sent us to locate the woodsman, as he fears for his safety."

"If you will not risk your own men, we will take the risk for you," the cleric says as he sits up straighter and looks around the table at his teammates. "All we honestly have need for is some guidance and information, like answers to the questions that Ashgyad and Glorath have already asked. Anything you can do in that regard would be greatly appreciated. I should also very much like to talk to these many townsfolk you mentioned that are concerned about Jazzad. Perhaps they could shed light on the situation."

_OOC: I just noticed this sentence in the DMG about Monsters as PC races (p22): "Some kinds of creatures might be restricted from certain classes (no *goblin paladins,* for example), but that's up to you." LOL. Hadn't read that before. _


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 16, 2003)

"He helped us hunt down a pack of wolves two winters ago," says Randolph to Ashgyad's question. "He never ate with us, prefering to sit away on his own. He didn't ask for payment after the task was done."

"The woods are dangerous for the unfamiliar," says Randolph. "Wolves, boars, bears and other vile beings that I would rather not whisper about. I am still a superstitious man."

Just as D'Bruuhl finishes his words, a figure steps in. You see at the doorway an old man dressed in gray robes. He approaches the table. 

"So these be the creatures looking for Jazzad? I be Ryan Tollocke, the herbalist. The 'law' has let him fend for himself," eyeing Randolph, "despite Jazzad's constant help to the village in dire need. I also have not haerd word of him, and fear for his safety."

The waitress drops off some beers at your table and rushes off, as well as a plate of steaming chicken stuffed with herbs and liberally garnished with garlic.

_OOC: I would allow a goblin Paladin, as long as you remained under Heironeous.  _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

"Jazzad seems to be... a good man... Your assistance is... most welcome," Rakanishu says, though somewhat quietly.

He eyes dart to the chicken though, and the aroma would have him drooling were his mouth not shut.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 17, 2003)

"You seem to know Jazzad, or at least of him, fairly well, Ryantollock.  Please, join us, and you tell about him?"  Goubido was grinning from ear to ear, and reaching for the chicken and beer greedily before he realized himself and slowed down.


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

oopsie.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 18, 2003)

Ryan sits down. "I don't know him well, but enough to say that he is a *good* man," he says, staring at the sheriff. His gaze then turns to you. "Unfortunately I cannot tell you much else. He resides in a valley west of here. I normally hear from him once in a while, but it has been a long time since he has sent word."
Goubido's hand eventually reaches the nice big juicy drumstick of the chicken..


----------



## Mirth (Feb 18, 2003)

"Could you guide us to or at least near his hold?" D'Bruuhl asks of the forthcoming Ryan. "I'm afraid we don't know much about this area. Also, was there anyone in town who would did have more than a passing acquaintance with Jazzad?"

Looking over at Goubido tearing the chicken apart, D'Bruuhl turns back and smiles at the two humans. "Excuse us for a moment, won't you? We have had a hard bit of travel and haven't eaten as well as this in quite some time. Our stomachs seem much stronger than our minds now that this fowl has arrived."

"Perhaps we can talk about herbalism later, Brother Ryan," D'Bruuhl waits for everyone to get their share first and then he takes what is left over, "for I have some small skill in that as well," he finishes saying and before ripping into a hunk of flesh with his razor sharp fangs, barely remembering to wipe the dripping fat off his chin with his napkin in time. _I hope that didn't appear too uncivilized._


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 18, 2003)

Glorath takes a piece of the chicken and starts chewing it. After swallowing the first bite, he mutters out before continuing to eat.
"My thanks to the chef."


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 18, 2003)

Ryan shakes his head at D'Bruuhl's questions. "Unfortunately I am inconvenienced right now. There is a bad spate of flu in the village and I must be around. Some of the young 'uns are sickish and..." 

Randolph cuts him off in mid-sentence. "And I don't think the village should risk its herbalist romping off to the forest chasing after a demented woodsman who might have been enslaved by lord knows what." 

Ryan sighs. "Yes. I'm afraid I'm the one who knew Jazzad best. The road west is not much used."

The goblins make quick work of the chicken. Soon only bones and oil stains are left.

"Another... chicken..." says Randolph. He takes a swig from his mug.

Ryan makes an offer. "I sense that your aims are genuine. I have some potions I can offer. One of healing, one for strength, and one that will make you climb like a  spider being chased by a matron. Perhaps that will aid you the morrow?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Ryan shakes his head at D'Bruuhl's questions. "Unfortunately I am inconvenienced right now. There is a bad spate of flu in the village and I must be around. Some of the young 'uns are sickish and..."
> 
> Randolph cuts him off in mid-sentence. "And I don't think the village should risk its herbalist romping off to the forest chasing after a demented woodsman who might have been enslaved by lord knows what."
> 
> ...




D'Bruuhl picks at a stringy bit of chicken stuck in his front fang and smiles at Randolph, "We are already indebted to you, Brother, another chicken would be ... overkill." Then he turns to Ryan, "Your potions would be most welcome. Heironeous has granted me the power to heal, perhaps I could try to cure some of the children who are worst off tonight to make some kind of recompense for your generosity."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

"He's very good..." Rakanishu adds, "Saved me... a little while back... almost died I did."

Rakanishu then proceeds to give a thumbs up to the humans before washing down the chicken with some drink.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 20, 2003)

The two elders exchange looks. "I don't think it will be necessary," says Ryan. "The children are all right now but need to be looked after."

"Well I must return to my duties," says Randolph. He gets up, speaks to the waitress and passes some coin. 

It is getting quite dark and the villagers are returning home. The children are going back to their beds.

Ryan remains to chat with you, but can't give much more information. The Dim forest has many dangers and tells you to be wary. He can't give any specifics though.

"So will you be needing the potions?" He says. "I should turn in too."


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 21, 2003)

Goubido licked his fingers clean and dug his fingers into the bottom of his beer mug.  They came out dry, and he pounded it down loudly on the table.  "We will gladly take any assistance you can volunteer, Ryantollock.  I wish more people would treat.. _foreigners_ as well as you have treated us."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 21, 2003)

"Yes, thank you, Brother Ryan," D'Bruuhl says and gets up extending his greasy hand to shake the herbalist's. "And thanks to you too, Brother Randolph," he calls out to the departing man.

Once the men have left, D'Bruuhl turns to the group, *[gob]*"They seem nice. Do they seem _too_ nice to all of you? They rejected my offer of healing. And what was that look that they exchanged. I shouldn't be thinking this way I know, it's not proper to suspect those who have been so generous. But as you said Goubido, not very many people treat us the way these people have. And Nitzbuk never mentioned that the entire town accepted him. In fact, he pointed out that Jazzad accepted him _despite_ what others thought. Very curious. Perhaps they were just impressed that Watchmen from the big city were here and one of their numbers was a Priest. Yes, of course, that's it. Heironeous must be very ashamed of me now, for being so judgmental."*[/gob]*

After his spiel, the cleric looks around for their waitress, "Miss, could you be kind enough to show us to that room Brother Randolph was talking about? Many blessings be upon you."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

[gob]"I don't think they were too nice, but I can understand where you're coming from because niceness from tall folks normally never seems to have any... any... err... truth to it,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, while cleaning under his nails with a crossbow bolt's tip.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 21, 2003)

*[Gob]*"I bet they've had some big trouble in the woods and are the just treating us fine to get us take care of it. Would be just like them."*[/Gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 21, 2003)

Ryan tells you to come to his place before you leave tomorrow and he will hand you the potions.

The waitress, hands shaking, says "Y-y-yes. Of c-course." Nervously, she shows you to your room upstairs. It has 4 beds though; it's a 20' x 10' room, with grilled windows looking on the streets below. "Heresthekeysleeptightyoucanpayinthemorning," she says. She closes the door quickly behind her. 

The room otherwise is bare, with a single candle at the window to light the room. 

_Ok who sleeps where etc the usual.  _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2003)

[gob]"I call dibs on floor!"[/gob] Rakanishu says as he unpacks his bedroll.

If possible he sets his bedroll up next to the wall the door is in, so that if the door opened inwards the open door would conceal his position. He leaves his short sword within easy reach hidden under his pack.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 22, 2003)

Glorath unceremoniously (?) conquers one of the beds, placing his bow and quiver leaning against it. 
After a few moments, irregular soft snoring starts coming from his direction.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 22, 2003)

Once everyone is inside, D'Bruuhl locks the door to the room, secures the key and takes a bed near the window. For many minutes, D'Bruuhl looks forlornly outside, lost in thought. Soon, the long day wears him down and he finally drifts off to sleep, drooling on his pillow.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 23, 2003)

The gobs have an undisturbed night and wake up the next morning refreshed. They have breakfast downstairs, pay the innkeeper (- 15 sp) and get their mules. They drop by Ryan's shack, indicated by the innkeeper, and the herbalist passes you three potions wrapped in heavy cloth. 

"Pelor bless your way. May you find Jazzad quickly and do not tarry long once you do. The Dim Forest will claim you should you do so," he says. "Go northwest; there is a track that leads into it. The forest is about 8 miles from here; the valley where he resides about 15 miles within it. Good fortune."

He doesn't have much time for conversation and returns to his hut, apparently brewing some odd-smelling concotion that reminds you of sweet jam mixed with lime. 

A small bunch of children follow you wherever you go. They're chanting a rhyme.
_Gobbos in the kitchen
cleaning up the stove
carving up the piggies
wringing necks of doves
_

The chant is getting louder. You're on the edge of town right now, and the path northwest is clearly indicated.

_You have potions of Healing, Spider Climb, Bull's Strength_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 23, 2003)

Rakanishu appears confused and agitated by the mocking children.

"Urm... perhaps... you could stop... please?.. I do believe... we haven't done... anything to you... Its best you stop... if someone's feelings... get hurt... it'll be your... fault," Rakanishu says to the children, [gob]Let's hurry along, I don't want to remain around these kids."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Feb 24, 2003)

D'Bruuhl stops and turns towards the singing children. Hands on hips he strides towards them with a look of menace on his face. "It is not polite to ridicule those of true faith, children," he points his finger at them, "It is surely that vile demongod _*Hextor, the Herald of Hell!*_ who has placed such evil words upon your tongues, little ones." 

The cleric pulls his holy symbol from his robes and holds it aloft shouting, "Only the brilliant, cleansing flash of Heironeous' bolt can save you now! Get thee home and pray to the great lord Heironeous to purge the wickedness of Hextor from your souls before the Champion of Evil's dark, bloody flail finds you!"

Turning back to the rest of the party, a smirk appears on D'Bruuhl's face as he mounts his mule, [gob]"That should put the soap in their mouths where it belongs. Let's ride."[/gob]

_OOC: _


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 24, 2003)

Goubido covered his ears and nearly fell from the back of his mule at the mention of the unnameable one.  His head whipped around, bestowing a vicious scowl on D'Bruuhl, the children, and any innocent bystanders in the area. His eye began to twitch, and he began to mutter. "Curse you, cleric; and curse these children for pushing you to such extremes."  He curled his hand into a fork-like shape comprised of his thumb and center finger, and shook it toward everyone in general.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 24, 2003)

At the mention of the word Hextor, the child run off howling back to their homes. One drops a doll on the roadside in the rush. 

Ashgyad's mule seems to be quite amused and starts to bray. 

The road is not as well-trodden as the road into Hulvin you rode in. Much of it is overgrown. To the west you see the Dim Forest. Something in it seems to call to you. The wilderness that speaks to each of you, calling you away from the civilization that you have adopted. 

_So who gets which potion? Great role-playing guys! _


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 24, 2003)

Glorath laughs out loud.
*[Gob]*"Serves them right. I like your style... sometimes."*[/Gob]*
He claps D'Bruuhl to the back.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 25, 2003)

"The forest is... " Goubido trailed off, his eyes darting from tree to tree as the group rode closer to the Dim Forest.

OOC:  What time of year is it again?

Probably should have sorted the potions out when we first got them instead of getting upset about insults from children!   Whoever has the least HP should take the Healing potion.  Maybe Rakanishu... he was downed with one hit last time we fought anyone.  Ashgyad could carry the Spider Climb until we want to use it, as he's less likely to have it broken in combat or something.  D'Bruuhl or Rakanishu would get the greatest benefit from the Bull's Strength.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 25, 2003)

_Marching orders as well please.

And it's early autumn. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 26, 2003)

Rakanishu takes lead, scanning for the path ahead for any kind of problems. Crossbow loaded and in hand.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 26, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *"The forest is... " Goubido trailed off, his eyes darting from tree to tree as the group rode closer to the Dim Forest.
> 
> OOC:  What time of year is it again?
> 
> Probably should have sorted the potions out when we first got them instead of getting upset about insults from children!   Whoever has the least HP should take the Healing potion.  Maybe Rakanishu... he was downed with one hit last time we fought anyone.  Ashgyad could carry the Spider Climb until we want to use it, as he's less likely to have it broken in combat or something.  D'Bruuhl or Rakanishu would get the greatest benefit from the Bull's Strength. *




_OOC: I don't mind if Raka takes the H & BS potions, especially now that he has taken the point. Same with SC to Ash. Couldn't agree more DFG. As for scaring the kids, what can I say? I may not be an Orc, but I sure am a Ham!   Also, I'm changing my spell list:

Cleric Spells per day: 0 - 4 / 1st - 4 [+1 Wis, +1 Domain spell]
Spells Prepared: 
0 - Guidance, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Resistance
1st - Command, Doom, Magic Weapon [Domain spell], Sanctuary
Spell Save DC: 14_

D'Bruuhl nudges his mule into the position a few steps behind Rakanishu. Following his lead, the cleric also loads his crossbow and keeps it ready.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Feb 27, 2003)

Goubido tied his mule to the branch of a nearby tree, and quietly moved off the path, about 10 feet to the right of, and behind Rakanishu. (Move Silently +6)


----------



## garyh (Feb 27, 2003)

Ashgyad will march in the middle-back.  I.E., not in the total back where someone can sneak up on him most inconviniently, but not near the front where nasty swords get swung.


----------



## dreamthief (Feb 27, 2003)

After about 2 hours you reach the edge of the Dim Forest. The forest has become denser and the cries of the forest greater. The faint path from Hulvin runs past a formation of low rocks. The largest rock is a flat-topped circular stone 8 feet across. Stacked all over the stone's surface are hundreds of pumpkins in various states of decay. Each pumpkin has been carved with a leering visage, and all face the dark treeline not more than two hundred yards down the path. It seems you will have to abandon your steeds if you wish to progress into the woods.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 27, 2003)

Rakanishu ties his mule to a tree with little fuss, though he does backtrack a little while so that his mule does not have to look upon the stack of pumpkins.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 28, 2003)

D'Bruuhl ties his mule near Rakanishu's, saying a small prayer for their safety. Then the cleric moves to the stacked pumpkins and makes the sign of Heironeous before stepping in close to inspect them. If he can determine that they symbolize something of evil intent he will begin destryoing them. Otherwise, he steps away, says another small prayer, checks his crossbow and follows the others into the Dim Forest.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 1, 2003)

Goubido approached the pile of pumpkins and plucked up one of the grizzly visages.  Holding it up to his face, he scowled back for a moment, and then turned their countenances on the rest of the goblins.  "I like this one." He placed it in the middle of the road, facing back toward Hulvin.

As the goblins moved into the forest, he resumed his position on the right side of the group.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 1, 2003)

Glorath ties up his mount next to the others' and then moves to the front of the group (but not to be the first) and nocks an arrow ready to bow.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 1, 2003)

D'Bruuhl assesses that the pumpkins aren't for any evil purposes. He can't tell for sure, but it looks like they were left behind by humans.

You proceed on to the forest. Soon the trail gets so thick that you can only march in single file.

_[I have the single file marching order as Rakanishu, Goubido, Glorath, Ashgyad, D'Bruuhl] _

After about an hour of marching, Rakanishu hears a scurrying sound. He looks up to see a gigantic spider the size of a cow leaping down right in the middle of the group. It lands between Goubido and Glorath and makes an attempt to bite the Barbarian, but the skilled warrior deftly avoids the blow. Detritus and web hang from the body of the Spider, and it exudes a faint smell of old fungus. Branches crack under the weight of its limbs, and you can see the great hunger in its multiple eyes.

_Initiative: Goubido, Glorath, Spider, Ashgyad, D'Bruuhl, Rakanishu_

Rough map:

......
RGsgAD
.......
small g indicates Glorath.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 2, 2003)

Rakanishu spins on the spot and lets off a crossbow bolt should it not risk striking a companion. If he cannot safely fire his crossbow he draws his short sword and tries to make his way through the vegetation to sneak attack the giant spider.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 2, 2003)

Goubido hissed as he took a step backward [5'],and lashed his whip toward the spider [+5 ranged attack, 1d6 damage].

[ooc:  If there is not room for me to move, I'll stay right where I am.  Otherwise, I'll end up on either side of Rakanishu.]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2003)

Glorath takes a step back to position himself next to Ashgyad and releases two arrows in rapid succession at the spider.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 2, 2003)

D'Bruuhl also fires with his crossbow if he has a clear shot, otherwise, he draws his sword and moves in to attack.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 3, 2003)

Goubido takes a step back and lashes out. His whip strikes the spider lightly. It twitches frantically. Glorath steps back and looses two arrows at the spider. Both the arrows fly true, striking it in its hindquarters. 

The spider charges towards Goubido, almost angry. Again, the barbarian wheels away in time. Ashgyad fires his crossbow bolt but the missile lodges into the trunk of a nearby oak. Rakanishu's bolt hits the spider as well, lightly scraping its body before bouncing off and almost hitting D'Bruuhl. D'Bruuhl closes with the spider and tries to strike it with his sword, but the carapace of the creature is harder than it seems.

D'Bruuhl and Ashgyad see another spider scampering charging towards Rakanishu and Goubido's position, about 20' away.

_A 'clear' shot is hard to define, and any missed missile or thrown weapon fire will risk hitting your companions. I think Garyh isn't around, so made his move for him. _


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 3, 2003)

Goubido tumbles [Tumble +3] back ten feet, hoping to draw the spider further from his companions, and strikes at the spider with his whip again [+5 ranged attack, 1d6 damage].


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 3, 2003)

Glorath releases another two arrows.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2003)

Rakanishu loads and fires his crossbow again, this time at the newcoming spider.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 3, 2003)

_Just realized I left out the word spider in the last post. Duh. You may edit your posts if you wish to change your actions to take account of the newcomer._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 3, 2003)

D'Bruuhl casts _Magic Weapon_ on his short sword, yelling out the verbal component in hopes of distracting the spider, before hacking at it again. [gob] "Raka and Gbo, watch out behind you!"[/gob] the cleric screams in warning as he sees the other spider approaching.

_OOC: Not having a clear map (which is fine by me) I just figured you could decide as DM whether D'B had a clear shot or not. Considering this thing is as big as a cow and we're pretty small, I thought maybe a shot could be taken without harming the others. I trust you as DM to make that decision, though, given the constraints of a PbP game. _


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 3, 2003)

Goubido tries to tumble, but a slippery bunch of leaves makes him slip. He only gets 5' away. However, he manages to strike out and rake the spider's flesh. Glorath's arrow bounces off the spider's carapace. The spider moves towards Goubido, inflicting great damage on the barbarian with its great fangs before he can defend himself. _Goubido takes 7 points of damage._ The barbarian feels venom run through his system and his vision shudders briefly. _Fortunately, he makes his saving throw._

Ashgyad casts a spell and a _Celestial Badger_ springs forth from the woods, raking its claws against the spider. The badger's bite doesn't manage to pentrate the armor of the creature however.

The other spider charges towards Rakanishu. D'Bruul shouts at
Raka and Goubido, "Watch out behind you!" and he turns around right in time to dodge the bite of the spider, dropping his crossbow. D'Bruuhl casts _Magic Weapon_ and his short sword pulses and hums with magic. Rakanishu draws his blade and strikes out at the new spider and his sword just manages to slice the creature's front. It appears to shriek in pain. It looks older and weaker than the first.  

_Goubido 19/26 hp
Initiative: Goubido, Glorath, Spider, Ashgyad, D'Bruuhl, Badger, Spider Rakanishu_


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 3, 2003)

Forgot the map...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

A thought comes to Rakanishu as he fights the massive, but slightly aged, spider.

[gob]"Hey! Do you guys think a spiders lifespan is proportional to its size?"[/gob] he calls out as he takes another swing at the spider.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 4, 2003)

Goubido gave up trying to move off of the path, and stood his ground as he attacked the spider with his whip.  "Don't let these bastards bite you!"

[same deal:  +5 ranged attack, 1d6 damage]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2003)

D'Bruuhl brings his sword down hard on the spider's carapace, shouting, "By the will of Heironeous, I smite thee!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 4, 2003)

Glorath lets loose two more arrows at the same spider.
*[Gob]*"I hate spiders..."*[/Gob]*


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 4, 2003)

Goubido lashes out with his whip dagger, giving the spider a chance to bite him.  But Goubido dodges just as the gigantic mandibles come down. "Don't let these bastards bite you!" The barbarian's swipe however strikes merely air, though the whip dislodges the branch of a nearby tree and sends a loud CRACK emanating through the woods.

[Gob]"I hate spiders..."[/Gob], says Glorath. The first of his arrows misses the spider but the second strikes home, sending pus and the insect's black blood spewing. 

The spider tries to strike again at Goubido but the barbarian seems to have gotten used to the spider's methods; he dodges easily. Ashgyad fires at the spider next to Rakanishu and to his surprise, the bolt hits just next to the creature's eyes. 

D'Bruuhl steps forward and brings his sword down hard on the spider's carapace, shouting, "By the will of Heironeous, I smite thee!" His sword slashes the creature's carapace like a knife through jelly and the creature's legs spin frantically around briefly before it collapses, dead. The badger seems disappointed but charges towards the other spider and jumps at it. However, all its attacks are ineffective. 

The remaining spider lunges at Rakanishu attempting to take a bite but the rogue parries the blow with his sword. [gob]"Hey! Do you guys think a spiders lifespan is proportional to its size?"[/gob] He retaliates with a quick slice but the blow bounces off the carapace. Not quite as easy as stomping a spider!

---------------------------
Yer good ole ASCII map:

b.......
sRGxDGA
...........


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Rakanishu takes the opportunity with the badger also in melee with the spider to flank it. He tries to sneak attack the creature if he can determine where it'd hurt the most.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 5, 2003)

D'Bruuhl makes his way forward to attack the older spider. _I am truly blessed by my lord,_ the priest thinks to himself after the way the last combat went.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 5, 2003)

Goubido spat on the corpse of the fallen spider.  "Bastard."  He moved next to the badger - to the side of Rakanishu - to get a clear shot at the spider with his whip, and attacked it.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 5, 2003)

Glorath moves to the side to get a clear shot.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 5, 2003)

Goubido's whip dagger lashes out and tears out a chunk of the spider. Glorath's arrow and Ashgyad's bolt slam into the spider at the same time, sending it backward. It staggers back, remains standing for a while then collapses; its ochre seeping out. 

The celestial badger makes a whining sound, turns around and is gone.
_Out of combat_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

Rakanishu sticks out his tongue at the dead creatures.

[gob]"Certainly unpleasant woods,"[/gob] he says grimly as he looks upon Goubido's wound, [gob]"But I say they find us just as if not more unpleasant. You okay Goubido?"[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 6, 2003)

D'Bruuhl quickly surveys the area to see if any other dangers are present. If not, he turns to help the other goblins.

[gob]"Let me take a look at that bite, Goubido,"[/gob] the cleric says as he inspects the wound for traces of poison. [gob]"Well you seem to have gotten lucky ... mostly. Do you wish for me to call on the divine grace of my lord to heal you or would you rather I try to mend what I can with my pouch of herbs and poultices?"[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 6, 2003)

Goubido wiped the blade of his whip dagger on the corpse of the newly felled spider.  He muttered in goblin, almost to himself, "Save your magics, D'Bruuhl."  He was looking carefully into the trees.  "Spiders have webs or lair here.  Maybe eat Jazzad?"


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 6, 2003)

Goubido sees something on the grounds of the forest, about 30' away to the left of the path. Something pale and yellowish-white and still...







_and no you can't see it here but just to build the mood..  _


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

Ashgyad agreed with his companion.  "Goubido has a good point.  We should find these spiders' lair," the conjurer said.  "It's reasonable to think Jazzad could have fallen prey to them."

_OOC:  Sorry I was away, folks.  Thanks for acting for Ashgyad and keeping the game going, dreamthief!  That's just what he would have done if I was here.  _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 6, 2003)

Rakanishu nods in agreement with the others.

[gob]"I think we should locate Jazzad before we go hunting spiders,"[/gob] Rakanishu suggests.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 6, 2003)

"Not hunting spiders.  Spiders dead."  Goubido spat on one of the corpses.  "Hunt Jazzad... or his corpse.  That might be it."  He extended his arm, one clawed forefinger and a thumb.  Peering down his shoulder with one eye scrunched shut; almost as if sighting in with a crossbow he whispered, "Right there."  Slowly he walked off of the path, and into the trees.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 6, 2003)

_I assume Goubido is going towards the pale and yellowish-white point_

The companions brush aside some cobwebs and take tentative steps forwards. The remnants of the spider's victims are strewn about, amongst their webs. Rabbits, birds, boars, wild dogs and there's a being wrapped up in webbing that you judge to be about 4' tall. Certainly not a human ranger. An inferior short sword lies on the ground next to the coccooned being.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2003)

Rakanishu, not having put his sword away yet from the fight, carefully goes over to cut away the webbing.

[gob]"Whats the bet theres a goblin in there?"[/gob] he pauses for a moment before starting, [gob]"Whats the bet there's spiders in there?[/gob]

Rakanishu carefully attempts to slice open the cocoon with his shortsword, all to ready to hop back in case of spiders.

[gob]"Hope either of you guys have a nice spell for this occasion,"[/gob] he says to D'Brhuul and Ashgyad nervously.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 7, 2003)

Rakanishu's blade makes slow work with the thick webbing. Eventually he manages to slice through and the half-rotted body of a goblin falls out. The stench is quite unbearable, even for you gobs. The gob's dead eyes stare at you, and there appears to be stains of war paint on its face.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Amateur."*[/Gob]*
All Glorath says as he sees the dead goblin.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 7, 2003)

Looking down at the dead goblin, D'Bruuhl makes the sign of Heironeous. [gob]"Funny, I don't remember Nitzbuk saying anything about a warring tribe in this area. Do any of you?"[/gob], he asks the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

[gob]"I'm an urban goblin, wouldn't have a clue sorry,"[/gob] Rakanishu answers in a nasal tone, pinching his nose to escape the smell.

He puts his short sword away and loads his crossbow again, holding it ready and keeping an eye out for any of the spiders' friends.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 8, 2003)

_Nobody remembers Nitzbuk mentioning anything, naturally._

Crickets chitter in the woods. The half-decayed corpse of the goblin starts to attract flies.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 8, 2003)

Rakanishu looks around, thankful he can't locate any hostiles.

[gob]"Sooo....... We gonna bury him? Anyone got a shovel? Or maybe we could pile some stones on top of him? Pretty make-shift but at least he'd count as being buried,"[/gob]Rakanishu suggests in his nasal tone.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 8, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Burying him would be a waste of time as things currently stand. We need to find Jhizzy or whatever the guy's name was. We could just leave the carcass here."*[/Gob]*


----------



## Mirth (Mar 8, 2003)

[gob]"If we make it out of this forest in better shape than our friend here,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he chants another prayer over the dead goblin, [gob]"then I will be sure to bury the body. However, now I tend to agree with Glorath. Time is of the essence. Let us look for Jazzad."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 9, 2003)

Goubido shook his head wildly, waggling his tounge from his fanged maw, and hissed loudly at the other goblins.  Tears clouded his black eyes as he half shouted, "What if this  one of you _gobbos_?!"  He stomped his feet and shook his fists in frustration.  "I not leave you to rot in the forest, and curse and haunt you to your graves if you leave me rotting out here.  Warrior deserves much better than this."  The frustrated goblin huffed and puffed as he set about gathering wood to make a fire.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 9, 2003)

After about ten minutes Goubido has gathered enough wood for a small fire. The corpse is now covered with lots of flies, apparently stuck to the dead gob by the spider's secretions.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 9, 2003)

[ooc: I want a big fire.  This goblin is going to get sent off right.]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 9, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *[ooc: I want a big fire.  This goblin is going to get sent off right.] *




_Gotcha. Waiting to see what the others do..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

Rakanishu nods appreciatively and assists Goubido where he can.

[gob]"Cremation, not a bad idea I admit,"[/gob] he says, [gob]"We set it alight then we're able to get on with the job, simple and effective."[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 9, 2003)

"Bah!"
Glorath sits down and starts going through his arrows, checking if any of them have suffered from moisture or been bend in the quiver as he's been rapidly pulling new ones.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 10, 2003)

[gob]"I am ashamed,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says to Goubido. [gob]"You have every right to admonish me for not tending to my priestly duties regarding this fallen brother of ours. After we have given him a proper send off, I shall have to ask my god for a penance. Thank you Goubido, for helping me see the error of my ways."[/gob] With that, the cleric begins to build a stone circle around the body so that the fire can be contained somewhat. [gob]"This forest won't be Dim for long once we light this pyre,"[/gob] the priest notes with a small smile.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 10, 2003)

After a half hour enough wood has been accumulated. The goblin lights easily, possibly due to the sticky webbing. The pyre is ablaze and sends out a great wall of smoke into the air, and the air is filled with the smell of burning gob, which reminds the companions of an overroasted boar. Ashgyad and Rakanishu cough until their eyes water. 

The woods have no other exit, and you return to the path to continue west into the valley. You glance at the sky and see the smoke continue to pour out. Birds scatter into the sky.


----------



## garyh (Mar 10, 2003)

[gob]"That was the right thing to do,"[/gob] Ashgyad said.  [gob]"But now, we need to attend to our task."[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

[gob]"And if we're lucky, all the nasties in the forest will be attracted to the column of smoke while we're free to search for Jazzad,"[/gob] Rakanishu says positively.

He continues to scan the path ahead for anything that could cause problems.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 10, 2003)

*Moving right along...*

(You may still post your reactions to what happened before...)

As you continue west, the path curls around a huge oak with twisted roots before entering a shadowy glade. The glade is roughly circular, thirty paces in diameter, and covered with a carpet of dry leaves. A wooden box lies just inside the glade to the right of the trail, and a small circle of stones surrounds a mound of ash in the clearing's center. Beyond the circle, two trails exit the clearing, one to the northwest and one to the southwest.

Rakanishu and Goubido notice the wooden box shaking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

[gob]"Box is moving,"[/gob] he says and levels his crossbow at it.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 10, 2003)

*[Gob]*"A mimic?"*[/Gob]*
Glorath sets aim to the box.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Rakanishu nods to Glorath's statement.

"Time to test," he says as he picks up a fist full of dirt and small rocks.

Rakanishu gets to where he can throw the dirt and rocks without losing too much of it on the way. He tosses it underarm, trying to mainly hit the side to see if anything sticks.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 10, 2003)

_OOC: What size box are we talking about here?_


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 10, 2003)

The box is 4 ft by 2.5 ft by 2.5 ft. Rakanishu hits the side of the box with some rocks and dirt and it bounces off, just as one would expect. There appears to be a small window grill on the door side of the box. You can't see inside without getting closer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2003)

Rakanishu now approaches the box, calling out towards it.

"Is there a person in there? Hello?" he asks as he makes his way to look through the grill.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 11, 2003)

Goubido slowly followed alongside Rakanishu with his whip at the ready.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 11, 2003)

Rakanishu's hello doesn't get a reply, just a canine-like whimper. As he peers in closer, he sees a fox within, cowering from view. It appears to have crawled into the box and the gate closed, subsequently trapping it.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 11, 2003)

D'Bruuhl makes sure his crossbow is loaded and heads across the clearing to the ash pile. From there he will provide cover for Rakanishu and Goubido.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 12, 2003)

[gob]"It's just a fox, friends,[/gob]" he says, [gob]"Its been trapped in there. I'll let it go."[/gob]

Rakanishu carefully puts down his crossbow and tries to let the fox out of the cage.

[gob]"I think Jazzad may have gone missing because of poachers,"[/gob] he says, surveying their surroundings.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 12, 2003)

"Isn't Jazzad a trapper himself?  I wonder how long it has been in there."  Goubido doesn't seem very comforted by the fact that it is 'just a fox' in the box.  He keeps a keen eye on the cage, and his whip ready, as Rakanishu reaches to free the fox.


----------



## garyh (Mar 12, 2003)

[gob]"If Jazzad was laid this trap, we can guess by looking at the fox how a minimum on how long he's been missing,"[/gob] Ashgyad mused.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 12, 2003)

Rakanishu manages to open the spring-loaded gate easily, and the fox runs out. It looks apparently quite famished, and probably hasn't eaten for a day or so. You notice a dirty leather collar around its neck.

_Raka can try catching hold of it as it tries to run off. The rest can attempt other actions._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 12, 2003)

D'Bruuhl spots the fox's collar as it bounds out and calls to Rakanishu, [gob]"Catch it! It looks to be someone's pet!"[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

Rakanishu attempts to grab ahold of the fleeing animal.

[gob]"Hold up little fella!"[/gob] he calls as he reaches for it, [gob]"Damn, it looks famished."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 13, 2003)

Raka's quick hands manage to grab the fox before it runs off and he is grappling the beast. He can feel the bones through it's fur. It tries to take a bite of Rakanishu but he manages to avoid the creature's teeth. It is still struggling frantically.

_Initiative order: Rakanishu, fox, Ashgyad, Goubido, D'Bruuhl, Glorath_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

Rakanishu just tries to pin the animal, not wanting to hurt it or for it to hurt him.

[gob]"Calm down, calm down little one, you need food,"[/gob] he says while avoiding the beserk little critters bite, he soon takes another approach, "Sit! Heal! Stay! Play dead! Quit it!"


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 13, 2003)

Rakanishu manages to _pin_ the fox. Fatigued, it whines and its eyes dart about apprehensively at Raka's commands.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

[gob]"Anyone got some water?"[/gob] he asks, [gob]"Pour some in a bowl if you can and bring it over please.[/gob] Good fox, good fox."

If someone sets a bowl of water down Rakanishu slowly removes his hands from the fox and pets its starved frame gently.

"We'll fix you up, don't worry," he whispers to it.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2003)

[gob]"Here you go,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he provides water and a small scrap of food for the starving animal. As it calms down, the cleric says [gob]"I don't know of this will help much."[/gob] Placing his hands on its bony frame, he casts _Cure Minor Wounds_ on the fox, healing 1 point of damage. 

Then he asks Rakanishu, [gob]"Is there a mark of any kind on the collar?"[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

[gob]"I'll check,"[/gob] he says.

Rakanishu checks the collar for any signs of ownership or a name.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 14, 2003)

Rakanishu examines the collar and finds the word WILLY etched on it, probably with a knife.

The fox devours the proffered food and water. As D'Bruuhl's healing washes over it, it seems surprised but continues with consuming the food.

Ashgyad's rat Zix seems agitated. It communicates to his master, Rotting Meat beneath the ashes! Rotting meat! Zix have permission to eat? Eat?


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 14, 2003)

Goubido let his pack drop to the ground.  "Dried meats in pack," he muttered in goblin. He slowly paced around the perimeter of the clearing, gazing out into the trees and sniffing at the air [heh... Spot -1].


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

"Hello Willy," Rakanishu says while the fox eats, "You wouldn't happen to have a friend called Jazzad would you? [gob]With any luck our new friend here could lead us to Jazzad.[/gob]"


----------



## garyh (Mar 14, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> Ashgyad's rat Zix seems agitated. It communicates to his master, Rotting Meat beneath the ashes! Rotting meat! Zix have permission to eat? Eat? [/B]




Yes, my friend, you may eat. Enjoy your meal.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 14, 2003)

Zix runs down Ashgyad's body and runs onto the ashes. It uncovers a shank of rotten venison meat and nibbles on it.

The fox growls at the rat menancingly. It doesn't understand what Raka is saying to it.

Goubido uncovers some footprints; goblin sized heading southwest. He can't tell much else from them. They appear to be at least a few days old. He also smelled something else in the air, reminiscent of Goblin outhouses. Some goblin had probably done its business in the woods.

Dusk is approaching.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 14, 2003)

"No. Rat familiar is not food. No," he says sternly to the fox as it begins to growl, [gob]"Should we set up camp here or try to hurry on to Jazzad's residence? We could probably get something to eat there."[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2003)

*[Gob]*"Good, a walking emergency ration."*[/Gob]*


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 15, 2003)

"More goblinkin that way."  Goubido gestured a clawed hand to the southeast as he continued searching the area.  "Tracks maybe a week old.  Maybe goblins did Jazzad in."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 15, 2003)

[gob]"Let's try and make our way to Jazzad's,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he gets up and brushes leaves and dirt off his knees, [gob]"I would like to get to the bottom of this."[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

Rakanishu nods and waits till Willy finishes eating.

"Come," he tells the fox as he draws his crossbow and continues along the path to Jazzad's, [gob]"Lets be careful people, its gonna get pretty dark soon."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 15, 2003)

*Pit Trap!*

Willy completes the meal, and follows the companions as they continue their journey.

As you follow the trail southwest, Rakanishu, who's in the lead, steps on the ground and it gives way under him, sending up twigs and leaves. He falls into the pit trap, taking damage from the fall (3 points) and one of the spikes, which pierces his side (1 point). The pit trap is 10' deep.

Raka: 5/9 hp, Goubido: 19/26


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

[gob]"*collection of untranslatable goblin curses*"[/gob] Rakanishu yells.

He manuvers himself off the spike and helps anyone else who fell into the pit.

[gob]"Ow diddly fin' ouch,"[/gob] he says, limping about,[gob]"Give us a hand down here will ya?"[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 15, 2003)

Goubido dangled his whip into the pit for Rakanishu to climb up. "Watch the blade on the end."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2003)

[gob]"Good idea Goubido, thanks,"[/gob] Rakanishu says as he starts climbing out.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 15, 2003)

Rakanishu climbs out of the pit. 

The sun begins to set and soon you are plunged into darkness. The sounds of the forest become very apparent.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2003)

[Gob]"Lucky we can see in the dark, otherwise the light we'd need would attract all the crawling beasts in the forest."[/Gob]
Glorath feels a tad nervous as his shooting range is dropped, however.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

[gob]"Very true, friend,"[/gob] Rakanishu replies, gripping his crossbow a little tighter.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 16, 2003)

"I're cold and tired."  Goubido stopped walking, unburdened himself of his pack, and started gathering wood for a fire.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2003)

[gob]"Goubido, we can't afford to risk the danger that a fire will bring,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he looks down the trail. [gob]"I still say we should press on and try to make it to Jazzad's. What about the rest of you? And do you need some healing Rakanishu? That fall seemed to take a lot out of you."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 17, 2003)

Willy looks at the companions...

_Let me know what you decide...  _


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 18, 2003)

"How long to Jazzad's?  Day?  Two?  What did talls in town say? I think we walk through feet soon!"

[ooc:  I truly can't remember what the townsfolk said about how far Jazzad's place is.  I tried to find some discussion on the subject, but couldn't.  Did we forget to ask?]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 18, 2003)

_as far as I can tell, you didn't ask..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

> And do you need some healing Rakanishu? That fall seemed to take a lot out of you.




Rakanishu smiles.

[gob]"Nothing that a good deal of rest won't fix. I'll rest when we get to Jazzad's,"[/gob] he says as he continues walking, [gob]"But if you want to use a spell you're quite welcome to."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 18, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *[gob]"Should we set up camp here or try to hurry on to Jazzad's residence? We could probably get something to eat there."[/gob] *




_OOC: I think I was basing our distance from Jazzad's from this post. Been busy so I just assumed that I had missed some info that Festy hadn't. My mistake. Should I edit my above post?"_


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 18, 2003)

_Most of the villagers were unfamiliar with the Dim Forest anyway, so would not have been able to tell you how far it was.

So it's hard to say how long it will take...

_


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 19, 2003)

Willy ardently sniffs the ground and seems to have picked up a scent. He starts to follow it and wait for the gobs to follow...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

[gob]"There we go!"[/gob] Rakanishu says cheerfully, [gob]"Looks like he's found the trail back home... I hope."

Rakanishu then starts following Willy, but doesn't ease up his vigil at the surrounding darkness.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2003)

[gob]"Well Goubido, it seems that we've got one more thing to do before we can sleep,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he follows Rakanishu & Willy the fox.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 20, 2003)

You follow Willy for roughly 6 more hours, hustling through the bush. Small creatures flit in and out of view, and birds chirp at you. However, your perseverance is rewarded, for soon you see a great valley sveral miles long and surrounded by steep cliffs. The valley looks like nothing so much as a big crater, filled with a sea of green treetops swaying in the breeze. You catch glimpses of a stream snaking throuhg the trees. Here and there, the trees part to reveal grassy fields. Rising up at the western end of the valley is a huge-black rock formation devoid of vegetation. 

The trail continues on, but you can't quite see where in the moonlight. Right now, you're all quite tired. Even Willy is puffing, but looks at the valley with familiarity.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

[gob]"Not much further people. We'll rest under a roof soon enough,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, his vigilance suffering from fatigue.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 21, 2003)

Goubido reluctantly followed the fox and the other goblins through the forest.  After their extended trek, he stood in the path with his hands on his knees and his head hung low.  Through huffs and puffs he complained in goblin, "How much gawl dang further we walk?  Head _hurts_!"

[ooc:  sorry I've been off for a couple days.  Real life intrudes, and all of that.]


----------



## garyh (Mar 21, 2003)

[gob]"Aye," Ashyad added, "I'm used to casting, not hiking!"[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Mar 21, 2003)

[gob]"Your determination is commendable, Rakanishu,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says between heavy breaths as he sits down. [gob]"However, even the fox is too tired to go on. Let us rest here. Since you are so fresh, you may take the first watch and I will take the second. I suggest that Goubido take the last."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 22, 2003)

_Any actions before resting?_

You find a small cleared area suitable for rest.
"Yes, we must rest. Me tired hanging from masters shoulders", says Zix.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 23, 2003)

Glorath places his quiver and bow next to himself before going to sleep.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 24, 2003)

[gob]"Are you sure you'll be able to stay awake, Rakanishu?"[/gob] are the last words D'Bruuhl can remember saying before his eyes flutter closed and the world fades away into dream.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles ironically.

[gob]"First watch for me then,"[/gob] he says, and goes about looking for a nice spot for eveyone to rest in.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 24, 2003)

Goubido grunted and groaned loudly as he lay down at the base of the closest tree.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 24, 2003)

The night passes quite smoothly, though a gust of wind blows the smell of charred goblin your way. All of you wake up well-rested, and Willy wags its tail determinedly. The valley looks quite enticing in the dawn light. Verdant... and wild. A flock of birds rise up into the sky and fly off. 

The trail continues. It seems to be leading to a hill.

_Raka and Goubido heal 1 hp each.
I think to prevent us getting stuck, it's best that there be a party leader. I suggest D'Bruuhl. Everyone may chime in their suggestions of course and combats are always independent, but D'Bruuhl makes the final decision as to where to go etc. what sez you gobs?
_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

[ooc: Rakanishu gives a thumbs up and a big goblin grin]

Rakanishu takes a deep breath of the forest morning air, and smiles as he looks about him.

[gob]"Nature seems to be a nice place,"[/gob] he says, [gob]"When you're not being attacked by huge spiders and such."[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 24, 2003)

"Nature's a camouflage... in good and bad"


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 25, 2003)

_bump_


----------



## Mirth (Mar 26, 2003)

_I was sorta waitin' for everyone else to chime in on your suggestion 'fore I posted, guv. _


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 26, 2003)

Goubido scowled at the hill, the birds, the valley, and, finally, Willy.  "Let's see where Willy has led us."  He roughly brushed leaves, twigs and dirt off of his armor and out of his hair he walked toward the hill.

[ooc:  As long as D'Bhuuhl doesn't take us wildly into the maw of the Tarrasque, I'm cool.]


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 26, 2003)

Goubdio follows Willy. The trail crosses an open field of waist-high grass and thorny shrubbery. After meandering across the field, the trail ends abruptly at a small hill 30 yards from a precipice to the south. The area surrounding the knoll has been cleared. A dark, 6-foot-diameter hole gapes in the earth at the foot of the hill. A shrill whistling rises from the orifice. 

_well no point waiting for garyh. looks like he's cured of his addiction.  _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2003)

Rakanishu goes over to look down the hole.

[gob]"This couldn't be where Jazzad lives could it?"[/gob] he asks the others.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 27, 2003)

Goubido gazed over the rim of the shaft.  "If Jazzad there, he needs help." Goubido walked up the hill to take a look around the landscape.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 27, 2003)

[gob]"I agree Goubido,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he also scopes out the area. [gob]"Let's get together some rope and prepare to descend. Should I call out for Jazzad and see if he's down there?"[/gob] While waiting for an answer, the cleric looks around for the fox to see what it is doing.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

Rakanishu nods in agreement with D'Bruuhl.

[gob]"Holes in the earth, heh, back to our roots eh?"[/gob] He quips.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 27, 2003)

Goubido stands on the hill and has a better view of the valley. it appears to be surrounded by cliffs around 50' high, consisting of rough rocks with a smattering of vegetation.

Willy stares at the valley with eager eyes, then at the hole.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 28, 2003)

Goubido walked back down the hill and announced in goblin, "Don't see nuthin' 'cept the valley 'round here."  Goubido took his pack off, and dug in, looking for his rope.  "Rope 'n here somewheres."


----------



## Mirth (Mar 28, 2003)

Seeing the fox is concerned with the hole, D'Bruuhl decides that their course of action is probably correct. _Let's just hope that this fox belongs to Jazzad,_ he thinks to himself. 

After helping Goubido secure the rope, D'Bruuhl sticks his head as far into the hole as he can without falling in and shouts, "JAZZAD! JAZZAD! ARE YOU DOWN THERE? IF YOU CAN HEAR ME MAKE SOME KIND OF SOUND!!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

"I'll go first if thats ok with everyone," Rakanishu offers.

He puts his crossbow on his backpack to free up his hands.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 28, 2003)

D'Bruuhl's voice echos... and dissipates into smaller echoes. There is no reply. 

Goubido finds his rope.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Mar 29, 2003)

Goubido smiled dully at D'Bruuhl as his voice echoed down the hole.  "Guess he'sn't down there.  Should we still go down?"


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2003)

Dog Faced God said:
			
		

> *Goubido smiled dully at D'Bruuhl as his voice echoed down the hole.  "Guess he'sn't down there.  Should we still go down?" *




[gob]"Yes, let's,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he smiles broadly back at Goubido. They will try to find a way to secure the rope and let Rakanishu make his way down into the hole.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 29, 2003)

Goubido finds a tree which he secures the rope to. Rakanishu descends into a dark cavern. The light above reveals that the cavern is divided into two sections, with a large shelf at the northwest end occupying a third of the space. The shelf is littered with loose stones. The rest of the chamber's uneven floor is covered with stalagmites. 

Looking around more, Rakanishu sees that two tunnels exit the cave from this lower section, one to the east and one to the south behind a thin pillar of stone. A hollow whistling sound whispers from the tunnel to the east. A bat flits past, unhappy with the intruder.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 30, 2003)

D'Bruuhl calls down to Rakanishu, [gob]"How's everything look down there?"[/gob] Once given the all clear, the cleric will take the second position and make his way down the rope into the cavern.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

[gob]"All clear!"[/gob] he calls back up.

He unshoulders his crossbow and takes up a defensive position at the bottom, should anything happen.

[gob]Two exits! One to the east and one to the south, appears as though the eastern exit may lead outside!"[/gob] he continues.


----------



## dreamthief (Mar 31, 2003)

The rest can descend safely. Willy watches as you descend, wondering if you're going to take him down with you.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 31, 2003)

Rakanishu looks up at the adorable animal, then a smile crosses his face. He removes the bedroll and unrolls it, tossing one end to Dalamar.

[gob]"We'll catch him with the bedroll,"[/gob] he says proudly, "Jump Willy! We'll catch you!"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 2, 2003)

Goubido eagerly pitched in, clutching one corner of the bedroll and pulling it tight.

[ooc:  I think this is a horrible idea!!  Maybe Willy will have more sense than the lot of us goblins and not jump.]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 2, 2003)

The fox is clearly torn about what to do, but jumps down on the bedroll safely.  You can make out a couple more bats on the ceiling, hiding from the dawn light.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 3, 2003)

[gob]"Well now that we're all here,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl looks sidelong at Willy, [gob]"we should be about our business. Unless Willy wants to show us the way, I say we take the whistling tunnel to the east."[/gob]

_OOC: Edited to give the fox a chance since we went through all of that to get him down here. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles and pats the fox vigorously.

"Who's a good fox! You are, yes you are!" he says excitedly, but pays attention to D'Bruuhl when he says something, [gob]"East sounds good to me."[/gob]

He chuckles and pats Willy again before taking his crossbow back out and loading it, focusing on their task at hand.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 3, 2003)

Goubido nodded at D'Bruuhl.  Readying his whip, he walked toward the tunnel.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 3, 2003)

The eastern tunnel is oddly shaped, going east for about 15'. Just as the passage narrows to about 2', Rakanishu detects a trap; a crude-trip rope strung across the floor. The rope is attached to a large basket above you, but you can't quite make out what's in 
the basket.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

[gob]"Hold up there people,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, spying the trap, [gob]"This one's mine."[/gob]

He takes out his tool kit and approaches the trap, anlysing what details he can about it. When he gets to the trap he climbs up to the basket using the opposing walls of the cave to check the contents. After that is done he goes back down and takes his time to disarm the trap correctly.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 4, 2003)

Rakanishu climbs the walls and looks into the basket. It contains rocks. He manages to disarm the crude trap easily, slicing the rope that would have dropped the rocks on the party.

_Are you all using darkvision or torches?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

Rakanishu relies solely on his darkvision, unless someone else is using a torch.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 4, 2003)

[gob]"That seemed too easy,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl suggests. [gob]"Perhaps we are supposed to find this one so that we miss another, more cleverly hidden trap."[/gob]

_OOC: Darkvision_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 4, 2003)

Goubido scratched his head as he considered D'Bruuhls statement.  "That'd make two traps," he quietly concluded.

[ooc: Darkvision as well]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 4, 2003)

As the party continues down through the tunnel cautiously, they come across a small pool of what looks like water. Suddenly the whole area turns dark that even the _darkvision_ of the goblins cannot penetrate. Willy lets out a frightened howl.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 5, 2003)

Goubido stopped dead in his tracks.  "Where'dja go?" he barked at the darkness.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 5, 2003)

[gob]"Quiet!"[/gob] D'Bruuhl hisses and then whispers to the others,  [gob]"Look with your ears and your noses, not your eyes or your mouth. Let's see if we can link hands and back our way out of this area."[/gob] The priest then extends his hand in the direction of the whichever goblin he remembers being closest to him before the darkness fell.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2003)

Rakanishu calls to Willy, and scoops him up with one hand while reaching out for whoever was the first person behind him.

"It is going to be alright Willy, stay calm," he says to the fox, "Once we're out of the dark we'll find your owner."


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 5, 2003)

As D'Bruuhl reaches out he hears something muffled and a gasping sound from Ashgyad. A breeze seems to have passed by. Something brushes against D'Bruuhl... something wet and sluggish. 

Rakanishu manages to grasp Willy. He also feels something. Raka manages to grasp onto Goubido, and Goubido to D'Bruuhl, but the chain is broken after that. (See map) Rakanishu senses something heavy dropping down towards him, as small pebbles brush against him. He senses something try to grab at him before moving off again. Willy snarls but bites air.

You do hear Glorath. [gob]"WHERE YOU GUYS??"[/gob]

Initiative: Rakanishu, Glorath, creatures?, D'Bruuhl, Goubido, Ashgyad


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2003)

Rakanishu scowls and releases Goubido's hand, he draws his short sword and attempts a swipe at the flying creature when it swoops in again.

"Something is trying to get us!" he calls to the others.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 6, 2003)

The wetness seeping into his sleeve makes D'Bruuhl drop his hold on Goubido's hand as well. Drawing his short sword, the cleric calls out, "Show yourself, vile coward!" and attacks.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 6, 2003)

Glorath drops to one knee, trying to stay as quiet as possible. He readies to attack anything that comes within reach with his dagger.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 6, 2003)

Raka waves his sword around, but manages to hit nothing. Glorath can't feel or make out anything in the darkness. He just senses something is near. Willy barks furiously. 

You hear something crumple where Ashgyad stood. His legs kick out and bump into Glorath.

_D'Bruuhl, what do you attack?_


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 6, 2003)

Goubido stood stock still, listening intently and sniffing at the air while holding his whip at the ready.

[ooc: readied action: if anything touches me I attack it.  I would also like to move backwards a bit, toward the way we came in, but I'm not sure (on the Excel map) which direction that is.]


----------



## Mirth (Apr 6, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'Bruuhl, what do you attack?*




_OOC: Umm.... The thing that slimed me?  If that's not possible, then I guess the air? _


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 6, 2003)

D'Bruuhl's sword flicks out towards where Ashgyad stood and slashes against something hard, almost shell like. The air is suddenly filled with an extremely high-pitched sound, akin to screaming. Willy jumps out of Rakanishu's hands and you're not sure what has happened in the darkness.

Goubido's whip slashes forth to hit whatever went by but doesn't seem to have hit anything. 

_You came in via the left.
New round; initiative as before._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 7, 2003)

Hearing the gasping and the crumpling sound from where Ashgyad was, D'Bruuhl despairs for a moment and then rallies himself and again attacks the hard shell with his short sword. Hoping beyond hope, the cleric tries a desparate measure and calls out, "Jazzad! If you are here, we have come to help you!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 7, 2003)

Rakanishu turns about to face the source of the strange screaming, attempting himself to strike at whatever creature resides within the darkness.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 8, 2003)

"Movin' past!" Goubido hollered before slowly moving past D'Bruuhl and Ashgyad along the wall.

[I guess I'll end up in B3].


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 8, 2003)

The screaming seems to be above Rakanishu, and he swipes but hits air. Glorath pokes upwards with his dagger but can't feel anything.

Suddenly, Rakanishu feels tentacles grasp against his face and trying to close around his mouth. The tentacles swipe at him.

_Takes 2 points damage._ 

It tries to close around his face but the goblin manages to push the tentacles away.

_Rakanishu: 4/9 hp_

D'Bruuhl feels a waft of air as something rises up from where Ashgyad's body was. With yet another lucky swipe (an AoO), he tears through the skin of whatever creature it's attacking. Ichor sprays out and the creature's screams start going quiet. Glorath and D'Bruuhl feel the wildly thrasing tentacles of their adversary. 

---
D'Bruuhl shouts "Jazzad! If you are here, we have come to help you!" D'Bruuhl turnes towards Rakanishu and thrusts but hits nothing. 

Goubido moves towards B3 and finds that the gobs appears to be an area which is magically dark. Outside it he can see again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2003)

Rakanishu again tries to strike the crafty creature attacking him.

[gob]"Die you stupid thing!"[/gob] he yells.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 8, 2003)

[Gob]"I hate tentacles..."[/gob]
Glorath takes a stab at the trashing tentacles.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 8, 2003)

D'Bruuhl will try to reach Ashgyad and heal him. If he encounters another creature he will attack.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 9, 2003)

"Follow m'voice!  'S'not dark over 'ere."

[ooc:  so can I see the other goblins, and what they are fighting, or just a curtain of darkness?]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 9, 2003)

Rakanishu's next blow hits nothing. [gob]"Die you stupid thing!"[/gob] he yells. 

Glorath stabs the creature near his feet and the tentacles become still.
Willy continues to bark wildly at the area where Rakanishu is.

D'Bruuhl fumbles around and manages to find Ashgyad. The gob appears to be breathing. 

_Heal as in cast a spell?_

Goubido: It's a curtain of darkness. You can't see the other gobs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Rakanishu realises something when he notices Willy barking at him. He thrusts his sword into the air above him, wary of being leapt upon from above.

"It's above me!" he calls to the others.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 9, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'Bruuhl fumbles around and manages to find Ashgyad. The gob appears to be breathing.
> 
> Heal as in cast a spell?*




After hearing Goubido's call, D'Bruuhl instead decides to try and drag Ashgyad's body out of the darkness.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 11, 2003)

D'Bruuhl pulls Ashgyad out of the darkness. He can see that the Conjurer has suffered a wound to his face, and Zix looks at his master desparingly. 

_Ashgyad is at -3 hp._

_Next round..._


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 11, 2003)

Glorath moves to the opposite direction of Goubido's voice to see if the darkness ends in that direction too.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 12, 2003)

Goubido walked slowly toward the edge of the pool ogling the curtain of darkness.  He shouted angrily in common, "Come out'n' fight!"

[ooc: I'll end up in A7, as long as that doesn't put me in the darkness.  Could you re-post the map, and indicate where the edge of the darkness is please?]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 13, 2003)

_Will repost map after everyone has posted their move this round._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

[ooc: Raka's actions are a little further up ]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 14, 2003)

Raka's stab upwards hits against something, and the beast's tentacles flail about desperately. Thick ichor flows down the rogue's wrist and the cave becomes still again. The beast weighs down on his blade and he lets it drop to the stone floor.

Glorath finds that he emerges out of the darkness on the other side as well. The passage continues from there. 

Ashgyad remains down, breathing heavily.

_End of combat._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2003)

Rakanishu cleans himself off in the rock pool. He looks at Goubido with concern.

[gob]"Will he be ok?"[/gob] he asks, then calls out to the fox, "Willy! Come here! Everything's okay!"


----------



## Mirth (Apr 15, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Ashgyad remains down, breathing heavily.*




D'Bruuhl will use his skill at healing to determine the extent of Ashgyad's wounds. Then the cleric will convert as many of his spells as he needs to to get the hurt goblin back to some semblance of health.

Once that is accomplished, he turns to the rest, [gob]"Who else is suffering?"[/gob] Looking around he adds, [gob]"Where is Glorath?"[/gob]

_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. I hope you saw my thread in Talking the Talk._


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 15, 2003)

D'bruuhl casts a _Cure Light Wounds_ and Ashgyad heals for 7 points, bringing his hp to 4. 
The patch of darkness doesn't dissipate. Willy joins the rest to the left of the darkness.

Rakanishu and Glorath spy a cavern-full of bats to the west, mostly resting placidly on the roof of the ceiling.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 15, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'bruuhl casts a Cure Light Wounds and Ashgyad heals for 7 points, bringing his hp to 4.
> The patch of darkness doesn't dissipate. Willy joins the rest to the left of the darkness.
> 
> Rakanishu and Glorath spy a cavern-full of bats to the west, mostly resting placidly on the roof of the ceiling. *




D'Bruuhl pats Ashgyad on the shoulder as he comes around, [gob]"That should help, brother. Now let's find the others."[/gob]

Looking into the darkness, D'Bruuhl hisses to the others, [gob]"Are the rest of you okay? What's happening?"[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2003)

[Gob]"We're on the other side, it's clear here."[/Gob]
Glorath switches his dagger back to his more familiar bow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

"Willy! Come!" Rakanishu calls again, becoming concerned for the little animal.

[gob]"Cavern of bats that way,"[/gob] he says to the others, [gob]"Just give me a moment."[/gob]

If Willy doesn't return Rakanishu goes looking into the darkness for him, and on the other side of it if necessary.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 16, 2003)

double post...


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 16, 2003)

Goubido muttered to himself in goblin.  "What th'hells is goin' on 'ere in the darkness..."  He glared at the walls, the pool, the darkness, the bats, and pretty much everything else in his scope of vision, while nervously looping his whip around his fist.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 16, 2003)

Willy finds Rakanishu, and wags its tail. Ashgyad stands up and a happy Zix clambers up his sleeve. 
"Oh... thank you priest. What was that beast? I felt like I was being strangled..." he says. He looks to the others. "To the batcave uh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

[ooc: lol, batcave ]

Rakanishu nods to Ashgyad then gives Willy a vigourous rub on the head.

"Who's a good fox? You're a good fox! You did good!" he says, hugging the animal briefly, [gob]"Well, we'd best continue."[/gob]

Rakanishu lets Willy walk where the little fellow pleases while he readies his crossbow for any more threats and proceeds before the others.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 17, 2003)

You continue southeast into the batcave. Bats cloak the ceiling and walls of this large cave. A white, flaky substance cakes the floor, and a foul odor hangs in the air. Soft fluttering sounds of flapping wings can occasionally be heard over the whistling wind.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 17, 2003)

[gob]"These bats seem pretty undisturbed,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he warily peers about the dark cave. [gob]"I doubt any human has come this way. Perhaps we should go back and look for Jazzad down the other passage."[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

Rakanishu sniffs the air and pokes his tongue out in displeasure.

[gob]"Well, I think we should go a little further. All this stuff on the ground is bat doo, so I think that if anyone came this way their tracks would get covered up after a short while,"[/gob] he suggests.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 17, 2003)

As Rakanishu looks closer he does see some footprints in the guano; goblin sized though, proceeding to the south.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

[gob]"Wait a second, tracks like ours, goblins this way. I'd say friends of the previous spider victim, they could help us maybe,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, and starts following the tracks.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 18, 2003)

"Good idea."  Goubido continued glaring about as he followed Rakanishu.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 18, 2003)

[gob]"Good eye, Rakanishu,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he follows behind the others.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 18, 2003)

The trail continues out and soon you see daylight again. An errant bat buzzes past the party but most of the bats are content to remain on the ceiling.

The trail crosses open fields for several hundred yards before ending at a wall or reeds. The sound of the wind stirring the reeds is interrupted for a moment by a dog barking somewhere nearby. The interruption is brief, and soon there is only the sound of the reeds. Willy starts to growl, his head spinning around.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2003)

Glorath strains his hearing and eyesight to their maximum, trying to locate the dog.
[Gob]"If it gets too close to me, I'll shoot."[/Gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2003)

Rakanishu picks Willy up, trying to calm the small creature.

[gob]"It could be a hunting dog or something, we should try to identify ourselves to avoid having it let upon us. If it does attack us we either die horribly or kill off someone's food source,"[/gob] he says to the others, [gob]"Better safe than sorry though, so I agree Glorath should nail it if it gets all hostile and stuff."[/gob]

Rakanishu returns to keeping Willy calm, but keeps an eye peeled for any motion amoung the reeds.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 20, 2003)

[gob]"Perhaps one of us should scout ahead,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl suggests. [gob]"Where dogs are, often humans are not far behind. Better we know first before the dogs give us away."[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 20, 2003)

Glorath looks through the 7' tall reeds and can't see the source of the barking. He does see that the trail continues through the reeds, though the way ahead looks soggy.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2003)

"I hate dogs."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 22, 2003)

[gob]"Well, I guess I'll go first then,"[/gob] Rakanishu says at length, and puts Willy down on the ground.

"Stay," he says, then picks up his crossbow and starts along the path through the reeds, calling out at short intervals, "Hello? Is there anyone out here?"


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 22, 2003)

As Rakanishu goes through the reeds, he finds a bunch of tiny blue snails covering him. He cannot find the source of the voice.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 23, 2003)

D'Bruuhl grabs a fallen stick or some such and sidles up to Rakanishu, whispering, [gob]"Let me try something..."[/gob]

The cleric cups one hand to his mouth and whistles long and loud, then shouts, "Here boy! Here boy! Fetch!" as he throws the stick into the air a few feet away from the group of goblins. "Go get it boy! Find it! Get that stick!"


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 24, 2003)

D'Bruuhl's stick bounces off Glorath's head and tumbles to the ground. It almost touches the mud when *POOF* out of nowhere a yellowish dog appears and grabs the stick out of the air. There's 
another *POOF* and the dog appears in front of D'Bruuhl and drops the stick at his feet. Willy starts to growl and the yellow dog growls back. 

D'Bruuhl is covered by snails as well. Those things are getting rather annoying. The dog licks one of them off the priest's shoe.


----------



## Mirth (Apr 25, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *D'Bruuhl's stick bounces off Glorath's head and tumbles to the ground. It almost touches the mud when *POOF* out of nowhere a yellowish dog appears and grabs the stick out of the air. There's
> another *POOF* and the dog appears in front of D'Bruuhl and drops the stick at his feet. Willy starts to growl and the yellow dog growls back.
> 
> D'Bruuhl is covered by snails as well. Those things are getting rather annoying. The dog licks one of them off the priest's shoe. *




[gob]"Whoa![/gob] D'Bruuhl says as the dog jumps into view. He quickly grabs the stick and throws it as far as he can directly in front of the group. Once the dog has bounded off, he turns to the others, [gob]"Let's get out of here before these leeches eat us whole."[/gob]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 25, 2003)

[Gob]"If I wasn't distracted by that stick of yours, I would've already shot that dog. I think I'll do that right now."[/Gob]
Glorath pulls back an arrow ready to shoot at the yellow dog, just waiting for somebody to agree with him. Or sound like somebody agreed with him.


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 26, 2003)

"Dog did what D'Bruuhl says, and you shoot?"  Goubido put his hand on Glorath's shoulder.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 26, 2003)

"I hate dogs..."
Glorath keeps the pose for a moment and then eases the bow without shooting.
"Hrmph."


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 26, 2003)

The dog 'blinks' and reappears on the path. It barks and appears to be waiting for you to follow. Willie snarls at it.

D'Bruuhl feels slightly queasy. _Lose 1 point of Dexterity._


----------



## Mirth (Apr 28, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The dog 'blinks' and reappears on the path. It barks and appears to be waiting for you to follow. Willie snarls at it.
> 
> D'Bruuhl feels slightly queasy. Lose 1 point of Dexterity. *




The cleric gets lost in the arguments of the others and, ignoring them, he begins to follow the dog. He slips on the soggy ground as his head swims and he feels like vomiting. [gob]"Fellows ... we should probably get to some high ground as soon as possible ..."[/gob], D'Bruuhl mutters to the group and again slips, this time falling to his knees and dry heaving a few times. [gob]"These leeches ... we've got to get rid of these leeches ..."[/gob] Pulling himself up, he tries to move as fast as he can after the dog, looking for a dry patch of ground where he can strip and divest himself of the little bloodsuckers.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Rakanishu sets Willy down and gives D'Bruuhl a hand in following the dog, brushing the snails off himself and his comrade with the other hand.

[gob]"These things are bad,"[/gob] he notes, [gob]"but the dog appears nice."[/gob]

"Come," Rakanishu says to Willy, but will quickly scoop the little fox up if it tries to start a fight with the bigger dog.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2003)

Glorath grumbles on as he follows the two leading the way, and after a dog!


----------



## Dog Faced God (Apr 29, 2003)

Goubido helped D'Bruuhl as best as he could.


----------



## dreamthief (Apr 30, 2003)

The snails are brushed off and D'Bruuhl feels a bit better. The Blink Dog munches upon some of the snails while WIlly continues to look agitated at it and snarls.

The Blink Dog appears to be leading you back the way you came, from the batcave.

_Do you proceed?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2003)

"Where are you going Mr. Doggy? Thats the way we came from," Rakanishu says, somewhat confused.

Nonetheless unless someone drags him in another direction he'll follow the strange dog.


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2003)

"I hate dogs."


----------



## Mirth (May 1, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The snails are brushed off and D'Bruuhl feels a bit better. The Blink Dog munches upon some of the snails while WIlly continues to look agitated at it and snarls.
> 
> The Blink Dog appears to be leading you back the way you came, from the batcave.
> 
> Do you proceed? *




D'Bruuhl makes sure that all of the little buggers are off of him and then looks at the dog. "Jazzad?" he asks the canine, "Do you know Jazzad? Find Jazzad?" If the dog makes any indication of comprehension or still wants to go back the way the group came, D'Bruuhl will follow it. [gob]"We should cross that soggy patch as quickly as possible,"[/gob] he warns the group and makes sure to brush off as many of the slugs as possible as they make their way back.


----------



## dreamthief (May 2, 2003)

The blink dog doesn't acquiese to D'Bruuhls questions. He starts to blink ahead of the group, and Willy appears frustrated.

_Rakanishu hears a group approaching, about 30' away, in the direction you're heading._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2003)

Rakanishu stops dead in his tracks and raises a hand.

"Shush!" he whispers to Willy, then to the others, [gob]"A group is approaching from up ahead!"[/gob]

Rakanishu tries to find some cover to hide behind while he unshoulders his crossbow.


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Glorath looks for a place to take cover and still be able to release a hail of arrows at the approaching group if the need arises.


----------



## Mirth (May 4, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Rakanishu stops dead in his tracks and raises a hand.
> 
> "Shush!" he whispers to Willy, then to the others, [gob]"A group is approaching from up ahead!"[/gob]
> *




Upon hearing the warning, D'Bruuhl gets behind cover as well, bumbling a bit as he unslings his crossbow. Looking at the dog, he watches its face to see if it knows the group that is coming.


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 4, 2003)

Goubido readied his whip and tried to take cover as best he could


----------



## dreamthief (May 5, 2003)

The dog blinks and then disappears. Willy growls and hides with Rakanishu.

You hear gob being spoken, but an archaic variety, thick in slang. The speakers come into sigh and you see a bunch of 4 goblins attired oddly. They have feathers and blue warpaint. They carry clubs and long pipes that Goubido recognise as blowguns. 

[Gob]"It was that stupid dog of Jazzad's again. One day we'll get 'im and i'll.. i'll eat his tail!!"[/gob] says one of the goblins.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2003)

Rakanishu places a calming hand on Willy and looks questioningly over to D'Bruuhl with a shrug.

[gob]"What should we do?"[/gob] he mouths silently.


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2003)

_OOC: I assume you mean Jazzad not Jarrad, dreamthief? This post follows that assumption._

D'Bruuhl looks at Rakanishu and motions for him to stay down. Then the cleric slings his crossbow over his shoulder and quickly stands up, calling for the dog, [gob]"Here, boy! Here, doggy!"[/gob] The cleric pretends that he isn't aware of the other goblins and will act surprised if they start a conversation with him.


----------



## dreamthief (May 8, 2003)

The dog doesn't reappear. The goblins you saw raise their blowpipes. "Who are you? A gob! It's.. a gob!" says one of them.

"He dresses funny," whispers one of them to the other, the feathers of his cap falling across his face.


----------



## Mirth (May 8, 2003)

Looking surprised, D'Bruuhl finally turns towards the strange goblins. [gob]"I'm looking for Jazzad. I thought I saw his dog around here."[/gob] Ignoring the others somewhat, he begins looking for the dog again. Without looking back at them he asks (non-threateningly), [gob]"My name's D'Bruuhl. Who are you? Do you know this Jazzad?"[/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (May 9, 2003)

The one you think is the leader steps forward. His feathers are more colourful than the others and he has more of them. His skin is slightly wrinkled and graying hair. 
He says in Gob, "I am Agrand! And yes we know this Jazzad. He has been making life difficult for us Goblins! Setting traps and leading us to ambushes. Herruk our chief is very angry!"
He sniffs the air, then one of the gobs shouts as he stares in Rakanishu's direction. "THE FOX! THEY HAVE JAZZAD'S FOX!"

The gob stares at you looking for an explanation. THe others take out their clubs and one of them starts in Raka's direction.


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 9, 2003)

Goubido tightened his grip on his whip and ground his teeth for a moment.  "We're been sent by great chief Nitzbuk," he shouted in goblin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2003)

"Stay quiet," Rakanishu whispers to Willy.

Rakanishu stands up, leaving his loaded crossbow out of sight. He holds up his hands in plain sight.

"W-we ate it," Rakanishu says.


----------



## Mirth (May 10, 2003)

Looking at Rakanishu, D'Bruuhl cocks one eyebrow and continues, [gob]"If you will point us in the direction of Jazzad, we would be glad to ... take care of him. It's the least we could do for you."[/gob] Smiling, the cleric waits for the strange goblins to reply.


----------



## dreamthief (May 11, 2003)

"Well.. Jazzad is back the way you came," says Agrand. "But he is devious and cunning, and lately, prone to dressing like... what's that animal.. a cow, I mean, a deer?"

"Maybe we bring you back to our tribe, have bird and rats to eat, then we plot about how to bring down Jazzad?"

One of the gobs looks at Rakanishu,"Was fox tasty?"

Rakanishu and Glorath notice that the blue war paint these gobs have looks similar to the blue goo from the snails. Their movements also seem a bit clumsy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 12, 2003)

[gob]"N-not as much... meat... as a dog... but n-nice,"[/gob] Rakanishu stutters, he then speaks quietly to D'Bruuhl, [gob]"Do we have time to eat? Getting involved with the native populace could cause complications."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (May 12, 2003)

D'Bruuhl cuts his eyes at Rakanishu and then continues with the blue-painted goblins, [gob]"Thanks for the offer, but our bellies are full right now and we must see to Jazzad. Do us a favor, okay? Stay here and if he comes out this way, let us know?"[/gob]

The cleric turns away from them, rolling his eyes at Rakanishu, and goes back from where they had come. He pauses and turns back to the blue ones once more, [gob]"When did you see Jazzad last? It will help us pin him down."[/gob]


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 13, 2003)

Goubido smacked his lips at the mention of bird and rat meat.  "He dress like deer?  Where'd you see'im there," Goubido asked the closest goblin.


----------



## Mirth (May 17, 2003)

_OOC: Bump!_


----------



## dreamthief (May 17, 2003)

"Well we also trying to track him down. He been running, here, there, everywhere. Setting traps," says the lead goblin. 

"Which tribe you gobs from? Who is Nitzbuk?" he continues.

"That be one smelly fox," says one of the gobs, still sniffing the air.


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

*OoC:* I believe Glorath is still unseen?

*IC:* Glorath keeps down and his bow ready, not trusting the feathered goblins (big news!). He doesn't like the way this conversation might be headed.


----------



## dreamthief (May 20, 2003)

_Yeap Glorath is still unseen.

And the rest? any reaction?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2003)

Rakanishu grins nervously at the tribal goblins, shuffling a little closer to his loaded crossbow.

He looks to D'Bruuhl, then to the goblins, then to D'Bruuhl, then decides to take a risk.

"L-like our friend said... Nitzbuk... i-is our leader... g-great and m-mighty," Rakanishu stutters, "We are... from the T-t-tribe... of the R-rotten Fang..."


----------



## Mirth (May 21, 2003)

Ignoring the strange goblins, D'Bruuhl continues walking back where they came from on the path. When he hears Rakanishu talking to the others, he looks back and says to him, [gob]"We don't have time for this chatter. Come on. We are here to find Jazzad."[/gob] To the other goblins he says, [gob]"Remember, if he comes out this way, stop him for us, okay? ... Come on, Raka..."[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 22, 2003)

Rakanishu collects his crossbow and goes to follow D'Bruuhl but pauses when he realises he's leaving something behind.

He looks to Willy for a moment, then back to D'Bruuhl as he tries to think of something.

Rakanishu pretends he's seen something he's dropped and crouches down next to Willy. He unshoulders his backpack and gently places the fox inside and out of sight. Rakanishu stands back up again and follows D'Bruuhl out.

"V-very sorry... must go... in hurry," he says.


----------



## Dalamar (May 22, 2003)

Glorath tries to keep unseen as he starts following D'Bruuhl and Rakanishu away from the strange goblins.


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 24, 2003)

Goubido slowly followed, walking with his back to his companions to keep an eye on the painted goblins.


----------



## dreamthief (May 26, 2003)

As the group retreats, the leader says to the others. "Broken Fang tribe not very friendly."

One of them see Willy, the fox. "There! The fox!" They look at each other confused, then at the group, asking for an explanation. Their hands are at their blowdarts.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2003)

Rakanishu turns back to them, holding his crossbow but not threateningly. He looks to the others to assess their reactions.


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2003)

Glorath takes aim on the painted goblins, ready to let loose if things go the way they usually go.


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 28, 2003)

Goubido clenched his fist around the handle of his whip and gnashed his teeth.  He slowly looked to either side of him to see what his companions were doing.


----------



## Mirth (May 28, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *As the group retreats, the leader says to the others. "Broken Fang tribe not very friendly."
> 
> One of them see Willy, the fox. "There! The fox!" They look at each other confused, then at the group, asking for an explanation. Their hands are at their blowdarts. *




D'Bruuhl turns and confronts the addled goblins, bringing himself up to full height as he begins to speak, [gob]"I've had enough with this talk of foxes and dogs! You call us unfriendly. I say you are the most unhelpful waste of goblin flesh I've ever seen. While you go on and on about the most meaningless drivel, we are losing time that we could be using to find Jazzad. Keep on with your ridiculous questions, if you must, but you will have only our backs to answer you. I would suggest you all learn how to become truly fierce  and fearsome goblins like us. Until then, goodbye and good riddance!"[/gob] With that D'Bruuhl puts his hand on his hips (actually the pommel of his sword as well) and stares the other group down.


----------



## dreamthief (May 29, 2003)

The native goblins look at you, and at the weapons you have. They then turn around and run off. "Boss will hear about this!" one says.

After a minute, the blink dog reappears, and you think you see what appears to be a smile on its face.


----------



## Mirth (May 29, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The native goblins look at you, and at the weapons you have. They then turn around and run off. "Boss will hear about this!" one says.
> 
> After a minute, the blink dog reappears, and you think you see what appears to be a smile on its face. *




[gob]"Whew!"[/gob] D'Bruuhl exclaims as he lets his breath out slowly and wipes his sweaty brow with the back of his hand. [gob]"I'm glad that worked. Let's get out of here before they get back. Hopefully we can find Jazzad before they return with their chief."[/gob] 

The cleric smiles at the others then looks down at the blink dog, patting him on the head, "Where's Jazzad, boy? Can you take us to him? Find him! Go find Jazzad!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles back at the blink dog.

[gob]"I guess its safe for Willy to come back out,"[/gob] he notes and sets Willy down next to him.

He can't help continually glancing to where the goblins went until they themselves leave the cave.


----------



## Dalamar (May 29, 2003)

[Gob]"I knew it would end like this, I knew it. Trust no-one, Rakanishu, that's what I always say."[/Gob]
Glorath waits for the others to get going and then gets to guarding the rear.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2003)

[gob]"Not a bad policy at all,"[/gob] Rakanishu replies.


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

[Gob]"Indeed," Ashgyad agreed.  "Why, I've kept silent for so long for a reason, after all.  Who knows who might be listening?"[/gob]

_OOC:  Sorry for my disappearance, I'm back now._


----------



## dreamthief (May 30, 2003)

Willy and the Blink Dog continue sniping at each other. 
Now you turn back where you came from. The pathway writhes lke a serpent across the soggy ground, weaving aroudn thickets and moss-covered trees. After a time it turns into a small clearing shaded by an enormous weeping willow. Across the clearing, standing atop a large rock, is a beast-man of some sort. He wears forester's garb, but his head is that of a boar. The boar's face is coated with dried blood and droops severely, especially over the intense blue eyes, where thick folds are bunched. Willy starts barking furiously and wagging his tail.

As the figure sees you, he jumps up and down atop the rock and waves a spear in your direction. His body shakes so he flails his limbs about. 

Suddenly, his spasmodic display ends and he stands erect atop the rock. Stabbing the spear at you, he calls out in a deep hollow voice. "Invaders! You trod upon the sacred sanctuary of the goddess Ehlonna and risk her divine wrath! Begone from this valley and leave its beauty undefiled or I, the King of the Boars, will strike you down in fair Ehlonna's name!"


----------



## Dog Faced God (May 30, 2003)

Goubido followed behind his companions, searching the sides of the path with his eyes, and sniffing at the air for any sign of the presence of the painted goblins.

As the group approached the wild man-beast on the rock, Goubido found it difficult to contain his laughter.  "Jazzad gone mad?  Wears a boar's head mask?"  As the wild man finished his proclomation, Goubido whispered in goblin to D'Bruuhl, "Who's Ellownnuh?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2003)

Rakanishu takes a step back when confronted by Jazzad's threat.

"W-we're here on behalf... of N-nitzbuk... He hasn't heard f-from you... for some time... and is w-worried... We found Willy... he had b-been caught... but h-he's alright n-now," he says before shrinking back behind his friends, "W-we're... urban g-goblins... n-nice ones."


----------



## Mirth (May 31, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Suddenly, his spasmodic display ends and he stands erect atop the rock. Stabbing the spear at you, he calls out in a deep hollow voice. "Invaders! You trod upon the sacred sanctuary of the goddess Ehlonna and risk her divine wrath! Begone from this valley and leave its beauty undefiled or I, the King of the Boars, will strike you down in fair Ehlonna's name!" *




"I bring greetings for the Lady Ehlonna from her friend Heironeous!" D'Bruuhl calls out to the crazed 'boar'-man, playing along in case he is truly delusional. "My Lord bade me seek out the man Jazzad and secure his safety." The cleric looks with dismay at his fellow goblins, unsure what to do next.


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 2, 2003)

"Foul goblins, how dare you insult fair Ehlonna's name?" says the boar-man. Willy looks confused. "Heironeus? Pah.. he be nothing in fair Ehlonna's eyes!"

Suddenly he turns around and starts running back into the forest, making loud noises with his hands cupped over his mouth.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2003)

Glorath pulls back an arrow and aims along the shaft and the running target.
"Can I shoot him?"


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jun 3, 2003)

Goubido chased after the lunatic.  "We found'm.  Let's not lose'm," he shouted in goblin.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *"Foul goblins, how dare you insult fair Ehlonna's name?" says the boar-man. Willy looks confused. "Heironeus? Pah.. he be nothing in fair Ehlonna's eyes!"
> 
> Suddenly he turns around and starts running back into the forest, making loud noises with his hands cupped over his mouth. *




"Heironeous, _nothing_?!?! *NOTHING*?!?!" The cleric is caught off guard for a moment by the sacrilege of the boar-man. As he hears Glorath's question, D'Bruuhl answers quickly, [gob]"No! Goubido's right. If that be Jazzad, let's grab him. For his own safety's sake, of course."[/gob] He raced after Jazzad hot on the heels of Goubido.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2003)

Rakanishu chases after Jazzad with the others.

[gob]"Does anyone know a spell that could hold him up? We need to talk some sense into him!"[/gob] he says while running.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

[Gob]"Bah! Somebody else run after him, I'm no runner."[/Gob]
Glorath sounds clearly pissed off, not being allowed to shoot anything that has come up recently. First no shooting dog, then no shooting goblins. Now, no shooting the running lunatic!


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 4, 2003)

The boar-man continues running, hollering and whooping like a lunatic. He runs deeper in the woods and the foliage around you becomes thicker.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2003)

[gob]"This really isn't good,"[/gob] Rakanishu complains as he tries not to lose the others.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 6, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *The boar-man continues running, hollering and whooping like a lunatic. He runs deeper in the woods and the foliage around you becomes thicker. *




[gob]"Ow!"[/gob] D'Bruuhl hollers as he finds himself raked by a wicked thorn bush on his rapid race after the possible Jazzad. [gob]"Ehlonna can keep her stupid nature...[/gob] he mumbles as he pads at his bleeding arm.


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 9, 2003)

Goubido is catching up. He notices that the ground underneath him is becoming softer. D'Bruuhl, hampered by his armor, is slowing down compared to the rest. 

The boar man continues to yell. "Oh Ehlonna is the greatest one of all!" Goubido is about 30' away from him and gaining. Rakanishu and the rest are about 40' behind Goubido with D'Bruuhl about 15' them.


----------



## garyh (Jun 10, 2003)

Ashgyad will cast _sleep_ on the boar-man when he is within range.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2003)

[gob]"He's gone crazy! I think he's eaten a few too many of those blue snails!"[/gob] Rakanishu calls to the others while struggling past some kind of fern.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 11, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Goubido is catching up. He notices that the ground underneath him is becoming softer. D'Bruuhl, hampered by his armor, is slowing down compared to the rest.
> 
> The boar man continues to yell. "Oh Ehlonna is the greatest one of all!" Goubido is about 30' away from him and gaining. Rakanishu and the rest are about 40' behind Goubido with D'Bruuhl about 15' them. *




Arm bleeding, ankle deep in muck, sweat dripping into his eyes, D'Bruuhl calls out, [gob]"Bring him down, Goubido, bring him down! Just DON'T kill him!!![/gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 12, 2003)

_Uh.. still waiting for Goubido's move..._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jun 13, 2003)

Goubido continued chasing Jazzad (base move 40') until he was close enough to try to trip him with his whip.  [Attack bonus for trip attack: +4.  STR check for trip check:  +2, -4 for size]

[ooc: Sorry for the delay here.  I didn't even know anyone was posting.  Wasn't receiving e-mail notifications of new posts!]


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 16, 2003)

As Goubido's whip slashes out, Jazzad sidesteps it easily. He continues to make loud noises. leaping around from side to side. Just as Goubido prepares another strike, he notices the ground beneath him sagging. He is being swallowed by the earth! Rakanishu and Glorath can reach him in the next round. Jazzad continues to run. 

"Fear the wrath of Ehlonna! For she will eat you up! WOOKAHSHA-KA-WOOKAH-SHAKA!"


----------



## Mirth (Jun 17, 2003)

_OOC: Does anybody have a link to the character thread? I seem to have misplaced my stats and I'm not sure what spells I have prepared..._


----------



## Dog Faced God (Jun 17, 2003)

Goubido struggled to keep moving toward Jazzad in the muck, and called out to his companions.  "Whoaoaoa! Needs'm help here!"

[ooc: Great chanting, Dreamthief!!!]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

Rakanishu hurries to assist Goubido seeing he's, well, sinking.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 17, 2003)

[Gob]"I don't care how mad he is, he's going down!"[/Gob]
Glorath lines up two arrows and looses them at the running maniac


----------



## Mirth (Jun 20, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Does anybody have a link to the character thread? I seem to have misplaced my stats and I'm not sure what spells I have prepared... *




_OOC: Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?_


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 20, 2003)

_Yeap it's in Rogue's Gallery. Bumped to da top. _


----------



## Mirth (Jun 22, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> *Yeap it's in Rogue's Gallery. Bumped to da top.   *




_Thanks, dt. I've bookmarked it now, although it didn't end up helping me much  _

Seeing their quest falling to shambles whilst he is stuck knee deep in mire, D'Bruuhl lets out a long, exasperated sigh. His momentary depression is broken when he hears Goubido's predicament. Calling out to Glorath, he says hurriedly, [gob]"Forget the human, help Goubido!"[/i] Seeing the arrows fly as Glorath ignores their friend's plight, the cleric redoubles his effort to reach Rakanishu and give him a hand in the rescue.


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 24, 2003)

As the others help Goubido out of the muck, Glorath shoots two arrow up into the air. 
The boar man continues to run though his pace has slowed slightly. "EHLONNA IS THE MIGHTY ONE WITH BREASTS OF GREEN -PUFF- HA! YOU MISSED HA- *OUCH! THAT HURT!*" Willy is racing ahead and the blink dog appears to be at the boar man's side already.

D'Bruuhl manages to drag the Goblin barbarian out. He's caked in mud. 
_PS: I need everyone to post so I know who's still here. _


----------



## Rooooooo (Jun 25, 2003)

Goubido thanked D'Bruuhl.  "Why Goubido did sink'n' nochoo... or Jazzad?"  He carefully tip-toed about, tenatively testing the ground.

[ooc: I had to get a new account.  For some reason I couldn't post with my Dog Faced God account.  I know this seems a bit weird, with the changing screen names, but I really am Goubido!!]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2003)

Glorath looses one more arrow at the running boar-man and then sprints after him again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

Rakanishu gives Goubido a pat on the back.

[gob]"You're still good,"[/gob] he says then runs off after Jazzad again.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 25, 2003)

Huffing and out of breath, D'Bruuhl replies, [gob]"No sweat, Goubido. Well ... some sweat, I suppose." [/gob] Smiling, the cleric spits out a wad of phlegm and says and points after Jazzad, [gob]"Let's get going."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Jun 29, 2003)

_Boar-man
Us
Methodically
Pursue!_


----------



## dreamthief (Jun 29, 2003)

Glorath loses one more arrow but it falls into the foliage. When he looks again, he cant' find the boar-man. The others tread carefully amongst the soft ground, slowing them down further.


----------



## Rooooooo (Jun 30, 2003)

Goubido quickly, but carefully, walked toward the last place he saw Jazzad and the blink dog. "Where?"  His face contorted into a disparate mask of curiosity and confusion, anger and amusement.

[ooc: I'm a bit confused on how Goubido sunk in the muck but nobody else did.  Are we crossing quicksand, or a bog, or an unsteady marsh, or sinkholes, or what?  What is the terrain like?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 30, 2003)

Rakanishu treads carefully, and begins searching the area. He keeps an eye out for Willy as well, just to make sure he's okay.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 30, 2003)

_We can't give up now, no matter how much I want to. Our chieftain is depending on us. Now where is that crazed human?!?!_ D'Bruuhl thinks to himself as he joins the others in searching for signs of the deranged boar-man.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2003)

[Gob]"You should've let me shoot him the moment we saw him."[/Gob]
Glorath is angry for missing, wasting good arrows.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 1, 2003)

_He led you through some quicksand areas, where he knew where to step in order to avoid sinking.  _

As you look around for Jazzad, you come across a stream. The bare trunk of a twisted log lies fallen across the stream here, forming a primitive bridge. Though many bare branches protrude from its sides, the top seems to have been cleared.

_Glorath notices that there's something on top of the log; a layer of oil._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 2, 2003)

[gob]"Now what?"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says as he spots the log bridge. [gob]"Well, who wants to go first? Glorath you seem the most hot for him, why don't you take the lead?"[/gob] The cleric uses the small break to catch his breath and hopefully capture a second wind as well.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 2, 2003)

[Gob]"I'm _not_ hot, I'm _not_ running. And most of all, I'm _NOT_ going to walk across that oil covering the log!"[/Gob]


----------



## Mirth (Jul 4, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *[Gob]"I'm not hot, I'm not running. And most of all, I'm NOT going to walk across that oil covering the log!"[/Gob] *




[gob]"Oil? What oil?"[/gob] D'Bruuhl wipes the sweat out of his eyes with the back of his hand. [gob]"Good eye you've got there, Glorath. Honestly, I felt you were the least winded, so perhaps you could catch him where we couldn't."[/gob] Eyeing the log once again, the cleric wonders aloud [gob]"Any ideas about what we should do now? I'm stumped..."[/gob]

_OOC: I'm gonna be out of town until Monday, June 7th. I'll check back in then. Jay._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 4, 2003)

[gob]"Maybe we could try rolling the log over and using a side which isn't oiled,"[/gob] Rakanishu suggests.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

[Gob]"Anybody got rope?"[/Gob]
Glorath glances at everybody.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 5, 2003)

Rakanishu shakes his head, [gob]"Sorry."[/gob]

He glances around, still looking for Willy.


----------



## Rooooooo (Jul 6, 2003)

Goubido dug in his pack for a moment, and produced a rope.  "I'll go 'cross forst.  You gobs hold'n rope?"  His hands shook slightly as he offered one end of the rope to his companions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 6, 2003)

Rakanishu takes one end and grips it firmly.

[gob]"Unless someone else would rather to..."[/gob] he says and looks to the others.

If noone else takes it Rakanishu gets some firm footing and waits for Goubido to cross.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 6, 2003)

_Are you throwing it across? Or tying it to Goubido?_

Jazzad's voice booms out. "EHLONNA WILL TAKE CARE OF YOU! I HIS FAIGTHFUL SERVANT WILL ENSURE YOUR DOOM!" You can't tell much else except that it's coming from across the stream.

No sight of Willy or the blink dog.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 7, 2003)

[gob]"Rolling the log is a good idea, too,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl looks at Rakanishu and gives a short nod. [gob]"Should we do that before Goubido crosses?"[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2003)

[gob]"We'll need a person at each end of the log so we don't just swing it into the stream,"[/gob] Rakanishu says, [gob]"I thought we'd use the rope to help Goubido cross."[/gob]


----------



## Mirth (Jul 9, 2003)

[gob]"Ah, I see. Let's not tarry any longer, then,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says.


----------



## Rooooooo (Jul 9, 2003)

*OOC:*


I was just going to cross while firmly grasping the rope, and have one of the other goblins mete out the rope to me as I went.  That way if I fell, I wouldn't float downstream.  When I get to the other end, I'll hold it, while another gob holds the other end, allowing the rest of the party to cross.  Last gob to cross will cross the same way I did, with another gob reeling in the slack.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 9, 2003)

_OOC: I'm for any plan that gets us across this log a little faster  _


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 10, 2003)

Using D'bruuhl's advice and rolling the log as well as roping themselves, the goblins manage to go over the log. The woods seem to have quietened down. You continue down the path where you saw Jazzad go.

The path enters a large clearing cluttered with falling leaves and the occasional weed. On the far edge of the clearing, a tiny hillock abuts the stream. Atop this rise, two large boulders lie heaped against one another, pressing against a large oak tree that protrudes at an angle over the stream. From a shadowy rift between the rocks emerges a large, brown-coated panther. The cat moves to the base of the rise and bares its fangs. It issues a long, low roar and coils its body low to the ground, the tip of its tail twitching.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2003)

[Gob]"Get the fire ready, it seems we got fresh meat."[/Gob]
Glorath moves slowly, taking aim and pulls an arrow back.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 11, 2003)

D'Bruuhl draws his own crossbow out, but cautions his fellow, [gob]"Hold, Glorath. We've already met two animal friends of Jazzad's in these woods, perhaps this is a third. Let me try something else first."[/gob] 

The cleric, keeping an eye on the panther, cups his hand to his mouth and calls out, "JAZZAD! We rescued Willy and played fetch with your dog! Would your enemies do such a thing? We are your friends! Please call off your large brown cat here and come talk with us! We don't wish to harm any of your companions, but we will if we are attacked! Surely Ehlonna doesn't want to see that happen?!?" 

The goblin makes the sign of Heironeous and prays that Jazzad still has the ability to listen to reason...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

Rakanishu edges back and loads his crossbow. When D'Bruuhl steps forward though he gets ready to fire should the animal attack.


----------



## Rooooooo (Jul 15, 2003)

Goubido gritted his teeth and gripped his whip tightly as he waited to see if Jazzad appeared at D'Bruuhl's challenge.

[ooc:  My computer's hard drive crashed.  It's going to be a while before I'll have it running again.  Need a new power supply and a new video card.  So... I might be a bit intermittent as far as posting goes for about two weeks.]


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 15, 2003)

Jazzad shouts back, "WHO IS WILLY??"

The panther pounces into the companions, striking out at Goubido and biting down on his shoulder in a shocking burst of speed. One of it's claws also rakes the barbarian. _10 points damage total_. 


A....
DgGR
.p..


_Initiative: Panther, Glorath, Rakanishu, D'Bruuhl, Ashgyad_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

Thinking that firing into melee would be too risky Rakanishu drops the crossbow and moves to flank the panther, short sword at the ready. Should an opporunity arise he will attempt to strike for a vuberable spot on the animal.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2003)

Glorath takes a step away from the panther and lets loose an arrow at it.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 16, 2003)

"Willy is your fox that we rescued from a trap!" D'Bruuhl barely gets the words out before Goubido is savaged. Reaching out with his free hand, the cleric casts _Cure Light Wounds_ on the little barbarian, then readies his crossbow to fire at the panther as soon as possible. _This isn't going well..._ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 20, 2003)

_OOC: BUMP! _


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 21, 2003)

_Ran into some hard drive problems.. hope to get it fixed in a couple of days. _


----------



## Mirth (Jul 21, 2003)

_OOC: No worries, dt  Well, except for the fact that it sux to have hard drive problems... Take your time - Jay_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

[ooc: best luck with that, HD problems can be such a btch]


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2003)

*OoC:* Sucks on the HD, get it fixed. Luckily I don't have problem with my annoyingly small HD.


----------



## Rooooooo (Jul 25, 2003)

[ooc: still having problems of my own with my machine.  posting from a friend's computer.

I'm assuming the panther got hold of Goubido with improved grab, and we are now grappling.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.]

Goubido snarled and hollered with _rage_ as the panther clamps down on his arm (+4 STR +4 CON +2 on Will saves, -2 to AC).  Spittle flew from the barbarian's mouth as he cursed and feverishly tried to escape the panter's maw (Grapple:  STR+4, BAB +1, Size-4, total: +1)


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

_OOC: Any luck dt & DFG/Roooo? Just wanted to bump the thread to the top so that it wouldn't get lost..._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

_OOC: BUMPing again for good measure. Any updates on fixes?_


----------



## Rooooooo (Aug 8, 2003)

OOC:  I'm still having problems with my own machine, but can check from work or a friend's computer.  Not much action lately.  Everyone still with us?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 8, 2003)

[Rakanishu makes a big grin and waves, apparently waiting patiently.]


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

Rooooooo said:
			
		

> *Everyone still with us? *




_OOC: I am, of course   And garyh is back on the boards but has said that he was dropping all of his old games since he had been gone so long there would be no way to catch back up. I tried to convince him to come back to this one but I don't know if he will. Looks like dreamthief's last post on the boards was on July 29th, and all his homepage says is "under construction." I just fired off an email to him, so we'll see what happens..._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2003)

*OoC:* Still here if the action comes back.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

_OOC: Just a friendly BUMP to keep this on the front page. Has anybody else emailed dreamthief? I still haven't heard anything...  _


----------



## dreamthief (Aug 13, 2003)

_Back apologies. Had to go for a trip and didn't have internet access. _

Glorath steps back and the panther tries to swipe at the archer, fortunately missing. The archer's arrow thumps into the black fur of the panther as it lets out a growl of indignation. Rakanishu moves to flank the panther from behind Goubido, using his move. Goubido flies into a rage, and manages to grapple the panther, and somehow manages to pin the panther down! D'Bruuhl casts a CLW on the barbarian, whose open wounds close. _Heal 7 points_. Ashgyad moves to flank the panther as well, taking out his dagger.

_Missed Goubido in the previous initiative... here you go again. _
Initiative: Panther, Glorath, Rakanishu, Goubido, D'Bruuhl, Ashgyad

The panther tries to _escape_ the grapple. It manages to break free, throwing off Goubido.

Jazzad looks on, shouting again, "WHO IS WILLY?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

"The friendly fox of yours who's been trying to help us find you!" Rakanishu yells, exasperated with the difficulty in confirming the status of a single eccentric human.

If Jazzad doesn't call the beast off, Rakanishu attempts a flanking sneak attack.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

"Jazzad! In the name of all that is holy, stop this madness!" D'Bruuhl shouts as he regretfully fires on the panther with his crossbow. "We don't want to kill this panther of yours, or any other animals you are friends with! That's why we freed Willy (_OOC:   _) from that trap, so he wouldn't starve to death!"

_OOC: Good to have you back, dt  I was afraid this game had died._


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2003)

"This panther's soon going to look like a needle bag, so just give up!"
Glorath rapid shots the panther.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 18, 2003)

_OOC: BUMP _


----------



## dreamthief (Aug 18, 2003)

The second of Glorath's arroww embeds itself in the panther's side, and it collapses to the ground bleeding to death.

Jazzad sees this and shouts, "Foul gob things! Allies of those who would destroy Ehlonna! I will have my revenge yet!" He remains standing on the rock, addressing you. He's about 30' away, and raises a javelin poised to throw.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 19, 2003)

[gob]"D'Bruuhl, please hurry and save the big cat!"[/gob] Rakanishu cries before placing himself between the cleric and the crazy human, "You! How can you make yourself out to be so high and mighty when you don't even serve Ehlonna properly!? Ehlonna doesn't have a problem with us, you do! What have we done to the wilderness that wasn't an act of self defense!? You're not protecting nature, you run and let innocent wilderness creatures fight _your_ fight! You're using nature as a tool to achieve your own goal: To kill us without just reason!"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 19, 2003)

Impressed by Rakanishu's strength of will, D'Bruuhl silently moves to the panther's side and tends to its wounds.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2003)

Glorath waits to see the madman's reaction (delaying). Hostilities will be returned with two arrows.


----------



## Rooooooo (Aug 23, 2003)

Goubido slowly moved towards Jazzad (to within 15'), eyeing the human carefully.  OOC:  Readied action:  If he throws that javelin, I trip him with my whip).


----------



## dreamthief (Aug 25, 2003)

D'Bruuhl successfully closes the panther's wounds. Jazzad looks at the goblins. "I'd kill you beause of you and your foul brethern who would destroy these woods. Hmm.. but you aren't like the other group of gobs. They would probably have torn off it's head! So what is your purpose here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 26, 2003)

Rakanishu now scratches his head.

"Ah... well... Nitzbuk hasn't heard... from you lately... He sent us to... make sure you're... okay," he says, and soon falls back behind his comrades, happy to let them continue the conversation.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2003)

Stepping back warily from the now healed panther, D'Bruuhl speaks to Jazzad, "We've been trying to tell you that we have come to check on you at the behest of our leader, Nitzbuk. He sends his well-wishes and his regards to an old friend with whom he has lost contact. Shall we go back and tell him that you are fine?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

_This is an "after the board change" BUMP!_


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 2, 2003)

"Nitzbuk? I do not know him. Does he love Ehlonna?" replies Jazzad.

_Apologies. Had some problems with the new board._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 2, 2003)

Rakanishu looks confused.

"Err... you are Jazzad... right?" he asks.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2003)

Glorath frowns.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 3, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> "Nitzbuk? I do not know him. Does he love Ehlonna?" replies Jazzad.




"We are looking for one called Jazzad," D'Bruuhl says, looking in confusion at the other goblins. "Are you him? Or do you know where we can find him?"


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 6, 2003)

The boar-man falls silent. "Jazzad.. am I.. that name.. familiar. But you are goblins.. evil things.."

You see Willy next to the man, watching his master.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 6, 2003)

"W-we represent... a society of g-goblins... who have changed... their ways... and want t-to... p-prove themselves to others," Rakanishu says sheepishly from the back.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 6, 2003)

"Not all goblins are evil, Jazzad," D'Bruuhl says strongly, "You used to know that. Tell me, are you covered in slimy slugs, Jazzad? If so, they are what is making you forget your name, your friends, even your faithful companion Willy there. We will gladly stand back and let you clean yourself of their mind-warping presence."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2003)

Glorath mumbles, inaudible to Jazzad.
[Gob]"I'll help to clean his head off his shoulders..."[/Gob]


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 9, 2003)

Jazzad touches his head with his hand. "Willy... name so familiar." The boar head looks down at the fox. "Willy... friend...Snails.. so tasty with butter. Goblins... nasty."

Then his hands move to the boar head and he lifts it off, revealing a man in his late 30s with disheveled brown hair. His skin is pale and his eyes have a hard gaze.

"I... I am Jazzad," he says. "Nitzbuk. yes... My friend. How is he?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles broadly.

"He is well... but concerned about... how you are mostly," Rakanishu says, "Those snail things... have an odd effect."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Rakanishu says, "Those snail things... have an odd effect."




"Yes they do, brother," D'Bruuhl says in acknowledgement of Rakanishu's observation. He asks Jazzad, "May we help you rid yourself of those 'snails' if they have attached themselves to your body?"

_OOC: I was unclear if Jazzad just ate them or if they were stuck to him. Also, does anyone remember what the two potions were that the townspeople gave us?"_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2003)

(ooc: spider climb & bull's strength i believe)


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: Dang double-post._


----------



## Rooooooo (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey all.  Unfortunately I am no longer able to check or post messages with any regularity.  Therefore, with much regret, I must bow out of the game.  I apologize for not having posted this message sooner, but the reason I am no longer able to post regularly is the same reason this message has been delayed so long:  I can't afford to fix my computer.







I have enjoyed playing, and I want to thank you all - players and GM alike - for playing and allowing me to play.  I have played a few other PbP's and PbEm's and this has definetly been, by far, the best.  I wish circumstances were different, but unfortunately they are not.  Best of luck to you all, and to all the gobs!


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 15, 2003)

_Sorry to hear that Roo. Sorry for the iffy response. Been pretty busy and everytime I check Enworld it seems to be down...  _

Jazzad says "I don't think there are any more of them on me. But those other goblins are threatening the forest and must be removed!"

He waits for your response.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2003)

"I wanted to put a few arrows to them anyway... say, Jazzad, you wouldn't have any extra, I'm running low?"

*OoC:* Sorry to see you go, Roo. If you ever get your machine fixed, check if you can come back.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 16, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles.

"Be happy to help," he says.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> Jazzad says "I don't think there are any more of them on me. But those other goblins are threatening the forest and must be removed!"




"We're only here to confirm your safety for our chief, not to be murderers of goblins on your behalf," D'Bruuhl states calmly in response to Jazzad's passionate exclamation. "If you wanted to try and broker a peace, however, I would be willing to help. Perhaps those other gobs would like to move back to the city with us."

_OOC: Really sorry to see you go DFG/Rooooo. I'll miss Goubido's crazy antics. As the others have said, if you get things worked out, please come back. --- Jay_


----------



## garyh (Sep 18, 2003)

_OOC:  Couldn't find an OOC thread, but Jay mentioned you lost a player.   If you're interested, I'd like to come back to this game, either as Ashgyad or a new PC.  Haven't been keeping up with this game, so I don't know what happened with Ashgyad._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

(ooc: he's still here i'm pretty sure, just out of sight and out of mind)


----------



## dreamthief (Sep 19, 2003)

"Arrows? No I have none."

"Very well then... I shall lead you to them. Not hard to find anyway. Just follow the carnage!" He points to the north, where you see some puffs of smoke rising through the air. "Do as you wish; kill them, make peace, marry their daughters... just get them out of the forest!" with that he turns, and is off and running again.

Goubido turns to the rest, "That's a nutty one."

_Glad to have you back garyh, but unfortunately going for a holiday until the 29th.. we'll sort things after._


----------



## garyh (Sep 19, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> _Glad to have you back garyh, but unfortunately going for a holiday until the 29th.. we'll sort things after._




_OOC:  No problem!  I'll follow this thread to see what's up._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2003)

Rakanishu looks to the others.

[gob]"So whats the plan? Do we evict them gently or do we shove 'em out?"[/gob] he asks D'Bruuhl.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

"I say we sneak to their armory, steal a pile of arrows, and then make them look like hedgehogs."


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2003)

"Maybe we have been living among manfolk too long," D'Bruuhl says in response to Glorath's suggestion. "These gobs are no different from us, not some chattle to be slaughtered. That is how humans think, not us. Was it not obvious to you that their minds were twisted when we met them before? It's the snails. I don't know how we can get rid of the snails, but we can help the gobs. I'm sorry, I won't take part in any plan that leads the death of our kin." Defiantly, the priest waits for the others' reactions.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2003)

[gob]"Well, I guess we negotiate then? We only use force if its called for,"[/gob] Rakanishu says.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2003)

[Gob]"Bah! Lets just then dump them to hot water and see if the snails come off."[/Gob]
Glorath isn't really happy for not having a chance to shoot some moving targets.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> [Gob]"Bah! Lets just then dump them to hot water and see if the snails come off."[/Gob]
> Glorath isn't really happy for not having a chance to shoot some moving targets.




"Now *THAT* seems like a plan," D'Bruuhl says as he smiles at the pouting Glorath's suggestion, not getting the irony. "No time like the present to get started." The cleric walks off in the direction Jazzad indicated earlier.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

Rakanishu smiles and follows, keeping his eyes open for anything of interest.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2003)

"Gah!"
Glorath goes after the cleric, shaking his head.


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 2, 2003)

The goblin trail isn't too hard to follow. You can smell the frying muskrat in the air, which triggers a wave of nostalgia in Goubido. Soon you find what must be the goblins' lair beyond the stream and the trees, nesting in the shadowy recesses of a large crook in the rock formation, where squats a collection of primitive huts. Rock walls overshadow the entire area, giving the impression of a vast, shallow cave. A few hardy trees and bushes surround thehuts. The entire place is protected by a narrow trench dug in the earth before the huts, stretching across the indention in the rock formation.

Across the trench, partially obscuring the huts, stand a series of boulders. A long wooden plank leans against one of them. The area in front of the trench has been cleared of brush within 50', with even twigs and fallen leaves having been swept up into several seperate piles.

Suddenly a goblin head pops up from behind one of the boulders and scans the area for a few moments before disappearing back behind it. It did not seem to have seen you.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2003)

[Gob]"Who wants to go in first?"[/Gob]
Glorath looks intently at the boulder behind which the goblin peeked, and comes to the conclusion he doesn't have good enough a chance to hit to waste arrows.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> [Gob]"Who wants to go in first?"[/Gob]
> Glorath looks intently at the boulder behind which the goblin peeked, and comes to the conclusion he doesn't have good enough a chance to hit to waste arrows.




[gob]"I suppose I will,"[/gob] says D'Bruuhl softly as he eases forward and looks for more of the other goblins. [gob]"Don't forget. They're not in their right mind. Let's take things easy at first,"[/gob] the cleric admonishes before he steps forward into the open and calls out in goblin, [gob]"Hey you gobs! I'd like to talk with you. How do I get in to your village?"[/gob]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2003)

"I got your back," Rakanishu says, and quietly follows D'Bruuhl, eyeing anything he finds threatening.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2003)

[Gob]"Bring me back some arrows if you happen to run across any"[/Gob], tells Glorath and finds himself a stone behind which he can take a nap without being seen from the gob camp.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

Bump...


----------



## dreamthief (Oct 10, 2003)

The gob that was behind the bush jumps up at D'Bruuhl's voice. "Uh.. who dat?" You see that he is attired in warpaint. He trips over himself before standing up again. "You... you follow me."

2-3 other gobs have heard the voice and are right behind him. They eye you warily. They start whispering to each other. Their version of goblin sounds raw and full of nasal sounds; highly uncultured. 

"What is this all about?" says one Gob who steps forward. He is noticeably more muscular and slightly larger than the others. The paint markings on him are slightly different from the others.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

dreamthief said:
			
		

> The gob that was behind the bush jumps up at D'Bruuhl's voice. "Uh.. who dat?" You see that he is attired in warpaint. He trips over himself before standing up again. "You... you follow me."
> 
> 2-3 other gobs have heard the voice and are right behind him. They eye you warily. They start whispering to each other. Their version of goblin sounds raw and full of nasal sounds; highly uncultured.
> 
> "What is this all about?" says one Gob who steps forward. He is noticeably more muscular and slightly larger than the others. The paint markings on him are slightly different from the others.




[gob]"Ah, you must be the chief,"[/gob] D'Bruuhl says, pulling himself up to his full height. [gob]"I represent Chief Nitzbuk, head of the great goblin clan in the city of _[insert city name I can't remember here  ]_. My name is D'Bruuhl and I am, um, what you folk would call a shaman."[/gob] The cleric looks around at the assembled tribe goblins, trying to take a quick head count, then continues. [gob]"We want to know that you all are well and warn you about the harmful and dangerous slugs around these parts."[/gob]

_OOC: Sorry about the long delay in posting. Real life has been working me over recently._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

Bump


----------

